# weimaraner pregnancy diary



## gallyoceanweimaraner

well here i am,

have started this thread as I'm so excited about my 1st ever litter of Weimaraners I wanted to share it with everyone who wanted to listen!!

Laika is on Day 58 today so been reading/surfing all day just to make sure i haven't missed anything...

I have a very good friend who has been breeding Boxers for over 20 years on the end of the phone line ( i ring her often at the moment!)


----------



## bucksmum

It will be lovely to follow her pregnancy and whelping.
Hope everything goes smoothly for you.
Have you bred before?(I know not from her )


----------



## brackensmom

hi, it will be lovely to follow, i love following the pregnancy threads, hope all goes well and great that you have a friend to help you.


----------



## staceydawlz

piccys!! did u breed her with the same breed? xx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

This was Laika at 56 days she is now 58 days

This is my first time at breeding...my friend has breeding boxers for over 20 years so i have a very experienced friend on hand


----------



## Guest

she is gorgeous! did you mate her to another weim?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

yes she has been put to another weim


----------



## bucksmum

She is beautiful.
You must be getting quite nervous now.
I've only whelped five litters myself so i am of limited experience but there are several very experienced helpful members here that can help and it's great that you've got your friend on call.
Please keep the pics coming-she's very photogenic


----------



## Guest

she is going to have a fair sized litter isnt she!  good luck! and theres plenty of people on here that will be willing to give advice if needed!


----------



## Acacia86

She is absolutely gorgeous!

Congrats to you both! I look forward to following her progress..........and seeing the stunning little pups!
xx


----------



## shihtzumum

She is gorgeous can`t wait to see her pups, i have a friend who breed weimaraners so if there is anything you need to know i can always ask her for you or even pass her number on for you.

Well my shih tzu is on day 53 so i wonder which one will be first, or even same days you never know.

Good luck with everything i will follow your diary for updates


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> She is gorgeous can`t wait to see her pups, i have a friend who breed weimaraners so if there is anything you need to know i can always ask her for you or even pass her number on for you.
> 
> Well my shih tzu is on day 53 so i wonder which one will be first, or even same days you never know.
> 
> Good luck with everything i will follow your diary for updates


aww how cute i wonder who will be 1st?
thanks for the offer of help i will be sure to ask if i need anything


----------



## Molly's Mum

Great looking girl 

Look forward to hearing more about her and her whelp.


MM


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









for those of you who like lots of photos here arew a couple more of Laika day 56

will try n get some more recent ones as I'm sure she gets bigger by the hour!!!

spent amost of day in her bed today, not really surprised carrying all that weight round bless her


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Laika has not eaten a thing snce breakfast...around 6am


----------



## Spaniel mad

Aww bless her

you will get loads of help and advice on here. My springer had 11 puppies almost 2 weeks ago and the amount of people on here sat waiting for updated was un believeable but also very calming as i knew they were there if i needed them

Cant wait for the updates and good luck xx


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> Laika has not eaten a thing snce breakfast...around 6am


Storm didnt eat 2 days before she had her pups. It is normal for her to go off food


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

thanks for reply

it's great to know people are out there to answer these questions..

am asuming she would eat if she was hungry!?!?


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> thanks for reply
> 
> it's great to know people are out there to answer these questions..
> 
> am asuming she would eat if she was hungry!?!?


Yeah she would. if your worried try offering her some chicken


----------



## Luvdogs

:001_wub:Good luck with your litter, your girl is gorgeous


----------



## thedoggyparlour

Good luck my brother had a W litter a few years ago, we didnt know they are born Stripey
this is not her but a picture i found


----------



## shihtzumum

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> thanks for reply
> 
> it's great to know people are out there to answer these questions..
> 
> am asuming she would eat if she was hungry!?!?


Lucy has been like this all way through, some days eating for ten and then other days hardly eating at all, yet if i was to hand feed her every meal or feed her treats then she would eat, yesterday she refused her dinner so i left it down and when she came in from her last wee and was waiting for me to lock up she decided to eat her tea, which was fine but then she had me up at 4 am cos she wanted a poo.


----------



## plumo72

good luck x


----------



## Acacia86

Thanks for putting up some more piccies lol!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

thedoggyparlour said:


> Good luck my brother had a W litter a few years ago, we didnt know they are born Stripey
> this is not her but a picture i found


that is one excellent pic!! thanks for sharing with me.

she hasn't eaten breakfast either now so guessing we are on countdown.............


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> that is one excellent pic!! thanks for sharing with me.
> 
> she hasn't eaten breakfast either now so guessing we are on countdown.............


Looks like she is getting ready

Any more signs??


----------



## Classyellie

You've got one gorgeous girl there :001_tt1:

Hope all goes well.

Look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

morning guys,,

well she wont let my other dog in the bed..she hasn't minded before so i guess that could be another sign ( i have another bed in a diff room that the other dog can go in it's just they have been sharing till today!!....although not at night think Laika needs the room)

I offered her just meat this morning without the biscuit and normally she would gulp that down but no she let the other dog have that so i guess she is not hungry at all...will be cooking up some meat later see if i can tempt her??

she has been really restless since 4am this morning..up down circling laying then sitting then doing it all over agian...i'm guessing she just cnt get comfy!!

however she is crashed out at the moment in her room....i have the door open but she is staying in there.....

her temp was a little low this morning but not particurlarly around 99 she is 37.1...normally up at 38?? but was thinking it would drop lower if in actuall labour!?!

see how she goes over next few hours


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

just a little update

she has eaten some lunch...just offered her the tinned meat and she ate most of it..

sleeping loads today not even getting up when door knocks..............


----------



## 3 red dogs

Canny wait, i'm dying to know how many shes going to have.. keep us updated hun.


----------



## Guest

regarding the temp..it normally goes in to the 36 mark! but thats not to say your girls will go that low!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...ums-laika-picture21436-2009-0920laika0006.jpg

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...ums-laika-picture21437-2009-0920laika0007.jpg

these are today's photo's

we are at day 59 lots of sleeping in bed today...not alot else...will take temp at 10pm will update then......

has eaten very small amount of dinner


----------



## dobermummy

any more news on your beautiful girl?


----------



## Guest

She's a beautiful girl, She looks very young, how old is she, What breeding is she, cannot wait to read more. Are you going to make a poll on the amount of pups she has? I'm going to say 9/10
Baby weims are the best, I love the eel stripes when they are born.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Smarty Pants said:


> She's a beautiful girl, She looks very young, how old is she, What breeding is she, cannot wait to read more. Are you going to make a poll on the amount of pups she has? I'm going to say 9/10
> Baby weims are the best, I love the eel stripes when they are born.


hey thanks i have to agree she is beautiful..but then again i might be biased...lol

she is 3 years old..Wiambea lines I have put her to a fab looking Stormdancer boy so hoping for swell looking pups!!

didn't think of a poll but hey fire away...I think 7 maybe 8 tops...........It's my first litter tho so not an experienced guess i spose...

Temp last night was high again 37.8

was awoken by the noises she was making this morning( i take a baby moniter to bed!) but it was just rather loud hicups

has eaten breakfast again today. , will update temp just after 8am...


----------



## shihtzumum

Don`t know about you but i`ll be glad when its all over, i feel a bit guilty and sorry for mine at the moment, she is now in her final week, and i`m sure she is getting bigger by the hour now not the day as i once said, she is waddling around and looks so fed up bless her, i`ve been up with her since 4.30 shes starting to get restless now and just wants to be with me constantly.


----------



## Guest

I know the stormdancer, Have you used one of Sandra Rowburys dogs or Did you use Rock n Roll?? (Marias) He throws large litters to does he not? Interested in knowing more of the Wiambea line, I am assuming there is some gunalt in there, and some Flimmoric of course, cannot wait to see the results


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ive been up since around 4am both yesterday and today!.......Laika isn't waddling she just sleeping..not even going outside much

I don't remember the k.c names only his "pet" name, it was Max...son of Colby

She was going to go with Colby but He wasn't interested and she was much more interested in a toyboy


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> ive been up since around 4am both yesterday and today!.......Laika isn't waddling she just sleeping..not even going outside much
> 
> I don't remember the k.c names only his "pet" name, it was Max...son of Colby
> 
> She was going to go with Colby but He wasn't interested and she was much more interested in a toyboy


I edited my above post, assuming it was one of Sandra's dogs then, you are going to get some great pups. YOU HAVE TO pUT A POLL UP
please.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

her line from her mothers side has Gunalt and Flimoricher fathers has Gunalt but not as much He was Morganna Maxmara.

do oyu want me to start a new thread with a puppy poll??
how do i put the link in?? as ii did those extra pics??

thanks 

p.s....Temp is up again today at 37.8!!!
Just been for very short walk as she looks so uncomfy...now she is sleeping in her fav spot...my ssofa next to my p.c( where i spend lots of time!)


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> her line from her mothers side has Gunalt and Flimoricher fathers has Gunalt but not as much He was Morganna Maxmara.
> 
> do oyu want me to start a new thread with a puppy poll??
> how do i put the link in?? as ii did those extra pics??
> 
> thanks
> 
> p.s....Temp is up again today at 37.8!!!
> Just been for very short walk as she looks so uncomfy...now she is sleeping in her fav spot...my ssofa next to my p.c( where i spend lots of time!)


i just started a new thread with a poll but kept updating the old one so keep this one aswell


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ok..

thanks...

wats it called as i wanna look


----------



## Guest

Yep!
need to keep updating this one, I need a weimy puppy fix.


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> ok..
> 
> thanks...
> 
> wats it called as i wanna look


Well its a couple of weeks old

Im sure Guess how many pups storm will have

Everyone was wrong anyway lol


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/gallyoceanweimaraner-albums-laika-picture21486-day-60.jpg

for those who like a picture or two.......

have just taken some pics of her in the garden we are on day 60 now so hoping for something exciting to happen soon


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

a couple more!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Aww bless her

she is huge


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

yes she is huge...

I'm wondering how much bigger she could get???

so hoping something exciting will happen soon...it's not much fun watching her sleep...............

she has eaten all her lunch today


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> yes she is huge...
> 
> I'm wondering how much bigger she could get???
> 
> so hoping something exciting will happen soon...it's not much fun watching her sleep...............
> 
> she has eaten all her lunch today


Storm kept getting bigger in the last week. she had 11 puppies which was a total surprise as we was expecting about 7 lol


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

here's a piccy of you soon to be born puppies auntie!


----------



## jezzel

what Beautiful animals i love their coats i bet they are so soft to touch. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

jezzel said:


> what Beautiful animals i love their coats i bet they are so soft to touch. :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


There ears are the best part!! you just want to keep fondling em!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> here's a piccy of you soon to be born puppies auntie!


awww she is a cutie

how old is she?
wats her name? is she from puppies fathers side??


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

She is Milly, she will be two in december, Her sire is from the stormdancer stable.

I have loads and loads and loads of piccys! got a mega task ahead of me now in putting them back on! Also have another dog - and eight year old called Manuex, and lost one last year - a four year old!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> She is Milly, she will be two in december, Her sire is from the stormdancer stable.
> 
> I have loads and loads and loads of piccys! got a mega task ahead of me now in putting them back on! Also have another dog - and eight year old called Manuex, and lost one last year - a four year old!


aww family...

sorry to hear about your loss

Is Manuex a Weim??


----------



## LostGirl

I love this breed i met a 15week old a few weeks ago and nearly stole her she was stunning and so soft felt like velvet and her ears were gorgeous (i love big eared things lol!) they looked like adults ears on a puppys head so amazingly cute!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

yes they are soooo gawjusss!!!

I can't wait to set eyes on a newborn Weim...

I was convinced earlier she was going to start being sick she stood up and started grunting and clearing her throat...........but NO just a bit of a tickly throat apparently!

come on Laika!!!!!!!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> yes they are soooo gawjusss!!!
> 
> I can't wait to set eyes on a newborn Weim...
> 
> I was convinced earlier she was going to start being sick she stood up and started grunting and clearing her throat...........but NO just a bit of a tickly throat apparently!
> 
> come on Laika!!!!!!!


They have eel stripes when first born, and when they open their eyes they are the most beautiful blue!
And Yep!! Manuex is a weim, as was Misty and Blane!
Now I just have Milly (nearly two) and manuex (eight and a half)
Will put piccys on again of them soon! There may be some in the forum album unless they were deleted when I left.
DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

I am hoping to keep a puppy...I want another girlie..wanna call her Lola, but we have a big fight going on as my son wants to call her Belka....

Laika is the name of the 1st dog sent into space...Belka was the 2nd and she survived(!st one Didn't) His research not mine.....lol

But my daughter wants to call her Matilda...tilly for short......

We will have to wait and see 

and just for an update................nothing excting just sleeping...


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> I am hoping to keep a puppy...I want another girlie..wanna call her Lola, but we have a big fight going on as my son wants to call her Belka....
> 
> Laika is the name of the 1st dog sent into space...Belka was the 2nd and she survived(!st one Didn't) His research not mine.....lol
> 
> But my daughter wants to call her Matilda...tilly for short......
> 
> We will have to wait and see
> 
> and just for an update................nothing excting just sleeping...


Well you'd be sleeping if you had to carry all that weight around allday!!

Would love to hear more about your girl!!!! can you remember who her sire and dam were, do you have her details?? What go you into weims!!! etc etc etc
lol
DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

yes i would

just getting sooooo exctied i can't wait to meet my little furry family....

her sire is Morganna Maxmare her Dam is Oakemoreton Valantiino( weiambea pedigree)

I have always loved weims since i was a kid but was in a flat for years so couldn't have one

so i soon as moved into my house with a garden the hunt began for the prefect weim

I was lucky and found her...pick of litter "Weiambea Vogue" born 26/3/2006 Herefordshire. visited her wen she was 6 weeks...a long drive but well worth it she was defo the one for me.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> yes i would
> 
> just getting sooooo exctied i can't wait to meet my little furry family....
> 
> her sire is Morganna Maxmare her Dam is Oakemoreton Valantiino( weiambea pedigree)
> 
> I have always loved weims since i was a kid but was in a flat for years so couldn't have one
> 
> so i soon as moved into my house with a garden the hunt began for the prefect weim
> 
> I was lucky and found her...pick of litter "Weiambea Vogue" born 26/3/2006 Herefordshire. visited her wen she was 6 weeks...a long drive but well worth it she was defo the one for me.


Just had a quick peep! See both Enryb and Ansona are prominent on the Oakemoreton side! WE are quite closely related so it seems!!!

Christmas Party took best of breed this year if I remember right!!!

What was your girls hipscore??


----------



## leoti

Double trouble said:


> Just had a quick peep! See both Enryb and Ansona are prominent on the Oakemoreton side! WE are quite closely related so it seems!!!
> 
> Christmas Party took best of breed this year if I remember right!!!
> 
> What was your girls hipscore??


It was SH CH ANSONA GAMEKEEPER AT AARRANZ JW ShCM who took Best of Breed this year at Crufts


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

leoti said:


> It was SH CH ANSONA GAMEKEEPER AT AARRANZ JW ShCM who took Best of Breed this year at Crufts


Thanks! got Christmas party on my brain for some strange reason! been looking at the name allday!!!?? who won best puppy can you remember!!?


----------



## leoti

Double trouble said:


> Thanks! got Christmas party on my brain for some reason! was he Ansona Gamekeepers Sire can you remember!!???


No Gamekeeper doesnt have any Enryb in his line you may be thinking of 
ENRYB EXCLUSIVE PARTY JW who took Best Puppy in Breed this year at Crufts he is by (CH & IR CH ENRYB CHRISTMAS PARTY JW x ENRYB BORN TO PARTY JW)


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> Just had a quick peep!  See both Enryb and Ansona are prominent on the Oakemoreton side! WE are quite closely related so it seems!!!
> 
> Christmas Party took best of breed this year if I remember right!!!
> 
> What was your girls hipscore??


Laikas hip score was 13.......I'm pretty sure it was without going to get my paper work out...


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

morning,
Laika slept well last night didn't hear her moving round much, she normally is restless in the early hours of the morning.

We have had Lots and Lots of rear end cleaning going on this morning...

Also I let her out for the toilet she sniffed about and went back to her whelping bed..she didn't even go.....

She has stayed there, in her bed, even tho the door to the room is open and i am in a diff room...this is unusual as she normally follows me everywhere, she must be very tired


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Laika, you have a nice rest ,tell them humans you'll produce when ready! Most likely in the middle of the night!!!

Catch you all later!


----------



## shihtzumum

How is Laika ?, hope everything is ok, with there not been any news since this morning i was thinking of you and Laika and wondering if puppies have arrived


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Aunty Milly sez - please hurry up!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

morning guys,

Well Laika was very unsettled again last night afetr sleeping like a log the night before , am wondering if puppies are moiving along a little!!!

I have taken her temp every 4 hours now as we nearing birth day, here are the last few readings 
mon-Day 60 8am 37.9 10pm 373.7
tues-Day 61 8am 37.9 12pm 37.4 4pm 37.6 8pm 37.1 12am 36.9
weds-day 62 4am 36.8

as you can see her temp is down...she has still eaten all her breakfast, but it's early yet and I'm sure she knows she's going to need the energy later.

will update at next temp..at 8am


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

temp is back up a bit now... 8am - 37.3

but we have been busy digging the bedding all out of the bed !!!


I have put her in to her room and shut the door for a bit as my friend has come round with her little boy ...but i am listening to her on the monitor...will update if we have any news...also wen next temp is due...


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> temp is back up a bit now... 8am - 37.3
> 
> but we have been busy digging the bedding all out of the bed !!!
> 
> I have put her in to her room and shut the door for a bit as my friend has come round with her little boy ...but i am listening to her on the monitor...will update if we have any news...also wen next temp is due...


Sounds like she is deffo preparing

storm was panting, digging and reastless on and off for about 4 days before she had her pups


----------



## cav

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> temp is back up a bit now... 8am - 37.3
> 
> but we have been busy digging the bedding all out of the bed !!!
> 
> I have put her in to her room and shut the door for a bit as my friend has come round with her little boy ...but i am listening to her on the monitor...will update if we have any news...also wen next temp is due...


my dog never went off her food she even had a snack between delivering pups
sounds like she is on the way
good luck to you and i will watch this thread


----------



## Spaniel mad

cav said:


> my dog never went off her food she even had a snack between delivering pups
> sounds like she is on the way
> good luck to you and i will watch this thread


Storm did go off her food for 2 days but was eating my sisters toast in between having the pups. she was soo relaxed


----------



## cav

Spaniel mad said:


> Storm did go off her food for 2 days but was eating my sisters toast in between having the pups. she was soo relaxed


hehe year they are daft at times lol but we would not have them any other way
i think if they want food let them it will keep the energy levels up!


----------



## Spaniel mad

cav said:


> hehe year they are daft at times lol but we would not have them any other way
> i think if they want food let them it will keep the energy levels up!


Yeah. My friend was telling me to force her to eat but i could never do that so we basically fed her what she wanted whether it was toast or a bacon sarnie lol


----------



## cav

Spaniel mad said:


> Yeah. My friend was telling me to force her to eat but i could never do that so we basically fed her what she wanted whether it was toast or a bacon sarnie lol


year as long as they are happy thats the main thing i dont care what they want either

i bet your girl is eating loads with 11 little ones to feed because it takes so much out off them


----------



## Spaniel mad

cav said:


> year as long as they are happy thats the main thing i dont care what they want either
> 
> i bet your girl is eating loads with 11 little ones to feed because it takes so much out off them


She is on 6 meals a day of Arden grange prestige and nature diet puppy with chicken, beef and lamb mixed in plus if we have something that she can eat for dinner she has some of that aswell

The vet see her and he said hes surprised shes not really thin but she is a good size. She is doing soo well and im soo proud of her


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

just had to share this with you...I am dreading opening the door to her room she sounds like she is having a great time in there 

rustle rustle...im guessing she is digging like crazy!!!!

shoulda put my old paper work in save me shredding it

I will take a photo wen i open the door!!

Leaving her to it for the moment ...............


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> just had to share this with you...I am dreading opening the door to her room she sounds like she is having a great time in there
> 
> rustle rustle...im guessing she is digging like crazy!!!!
> 
> shoulda put my old paper work in save me shredding it
> 
> I will take a photo wen i open the door!!
> 
> Leaving her to it for the moment ...............


It will look like a bombs hit it lol


----------



## cav

Spaniel mad said:


> She is on 6 meals a day of Arden grange prestige and nature diet puppy with chicken, beef and lamb mixed in plus if we have something that she can eat for dinner she has some of that aswell
> 
> The vet see her and he said hes surprised shes not really thin but she is a good size. She is doing soo well and im soo proud of her


thats good my dog went a little thin by 5 weeks and i gave her loads 

haha can not wait see the pic i bet she is nesting ...bless:001_tt2:


----------



## Spaniel mad

cav said:


> thats good my dog went a little thin by 5 weeks and i gave her loads
> 
> haha can not wait see the pic i bet she is nesting ...bless:001_tt2:


I was scared she was going to go really skinny but was very happy when the vet said she is one of the healthiest he had seen after having such a big litter


----------



## cav

Spaniel mad said:


> I was scared she was going to go really skinny but was very happy when the vet said she is one of the healthiest he had seen after having such a big litter


year that is good to hear keep up the hard work also you done well not lose any as most big litters you can lose 1 or 2.


----------



## Spaniel mad

cav said:


> year that is good to hear keep up the hard work also you done well not lose any as most big litters you can lose 1 or 2.


yeah loads of people said that with 8+ they always loose one or 2 so im very proud of me and Storm as we have 11 lively and very healthy pups

Thanx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

well just another update her temp at 12pm was 36.8

and as you can see from the pics she has been busy this morning, taken all the actual bedding out of her bed

Has just eaten lunch, but i am sure we had a small amount of panting whilst out having a wee in the garden .........???


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

sorry would help if i actually added the pic wouldn't it


----------



## cav

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> sorry would help if i actually added the pic wouldn't it
> View attachment 30508


haha fantastic she is nesting!


----------



## shihtzumum

Aww bless her looks like shes going to beat lucy to it, is`nt this waiting horrible? i don`t know about you but i`ll be glad when its over now


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

The waiting is difficult but the worst is seeing them waddling round...

makes me feel guilty and so sorry for her,


----------



## shihtzumum

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> The waiting is difficult but the worst is seeing them waddling round...
> 
> makes me feel guilty and so sorry for her,


i know thats just how i have felt these passed two days, this is my first litter and i`ve been wondering if it might be my only litter as even with the passed year and half learning and preparing i was not prepared for how guilty i would feel. Maybe i`ll feel different once the babies are here.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ok well i thought u might like to know...

Laika has spent the last hour panting!!!!!

We have been outside for lots of wees..not that she is actually weeing just dribbling

She was given her dinner at 7pm but spent over hlf an hr burrying it in her lovely bedding that she decided was no good for her bed 

so looks like puppies may be on their way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brackensmom

oh good, exciting and i bet i will miss it, got to have early night tonight and wont be about tomorrow night.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

How exciting!
Aunty Milly says please keep us informed!
I'm still betting on nine or ten!


----------



## Guest

good luck!  sounds promising! but this can go on for a few days! ..remember if you need any advise the forum is here to help! 
Let us know when and if her waters break! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DevilDogz said:


> good luck!  sounds promising! but this can go on for a few days! ..remember if you need any advise the forum is here to help!
> Let us know when and if her waters break! :smilewinkgrin:


Or to be more precise our very own DD will be here to help!! 
And a great help she is too!!!!

did I really just say that


----------



## sophiew

I'm new but I've been watching this thread in suspense and just wanted to say I hope all is well and look forward to hearing good news!

Sophie
x


----------



## Spaniel mad

Good luck

I hope all goes well


----------



## deb53

Sending you and Laika Good Luck...

Will be watching with anticipation..

xx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Have you read the breeders bible by the way!!! better known as the book of the bitch! if not and you have a copy now is maybe the time to start readin!
All the best
DT


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> Or to be more precise our very own DD will be here to help!!
> And a great help she is too!!!!
> 
> did I really just say that


haha!!  cant belive you just said that!! whats happened to you! 
and yep book of the bitch is great! I think its a great shame thats its not readable online for those that dont have it.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DevilDogz said:


> haha!!  cant belive you just said that!! whats happened to you!
> and yep book of the bitch is great! I think its a great shame thats its not readable online for those that dont have it.


I have obviously come back a much nicer person then when I left DD!
Wonder how long it will last!
lol
DT


----------



## jezzel

good luck honey will be following to see how things are going im thinking 8 pups as she is a good size


----------



## shihtzumum

Good luck with everything, i will keep checking for news


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> I have obviously come back a much nicer person then when I left DD!
> Wonder how long it will last!
> lol
> DT


Not very long is my guess! i hope they come soon! im in college tomorrow all day tomorrow!  puppies please dont come when im not around, i dont want to miss it! :001_tt2:


----------



## shihtzumum

i hope ours don`t come tomorrow then if you not around DD i tell them to wait, but i have a feeling Laika will have her tonight.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

now sleeping...

but was prepared for it to be a long night, read a few threads by others so not expecting any pups just yet!!!

im having a quiet coffee b4 our next bathroom trip


----------



## archiebaby

they can start to push on the turn of a button puppies by the morning i think i will go for 9


----------



## shihtzumum

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> now sleeping...
> 
> but was prepared for it to be a long night, read a few threads by others so not expecting any pups just yet!!!
> 
> im having a quiet coffee b4 our next bathroom trip


Sounds like we both in the same boat hun, Lucy seems really restless tonight, so we could be up all night too, the past two mornings she has had me up at 4am, so we will see how tonight goes.


----------



## Guest

ohhh i wonder if anything is happening!


----------



## 3 red dogs

I'm still going for double figures!! 10 i think!!!


----------



## Guest

she is going to have 11!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

well

no news yet...

Laika slept till about half an hour ago...but since waking we have had two trips outside for a wee...and nesting with avengence...not so much diigging but pushing papers round the bed with her nose!!!!

will keep you posted, but wouldn't be surprised if we still waiting for these little babies tomorrow????


----------



## Guest

Girls can be like this for a cuple of days! waters breaking is usally the most promising sign..although is missed by some! try and get some sleep and hopefully she will have them when ready  (LAIKA WAIT TILL IM HOME TOMORROW)


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DevilDogz said:


> she is going to have 11!!


taking bets are we!!!
ten max!! but more then likely nine!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

that said I do know of a litter of 13


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> that said I do know of a litter of 13


13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! geezzz

have been sleeping on/off but just thought i would update as i had come to get a cuppa after toilet duty...going back to my sofa now.....will keep you posted


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! geezzz
> 
> have been sleeping on/off but just thought i would update as i had come to get a cuppa after toilet duty...going back to my sofa now.....will keep you posted


Thank you!!! Remember any over eight are coming to me anyway!!!


----------



## Guest

hehe! thank you for the updates! i will be blimmin kicking myself if i miss this one!


----------



## shihtzumum

Hi , looks like you and me are having the same kind of night i`m on sofa too we have just been on wee juty now she is sleeping on sofa at the side of me, for some reason i thought i`d do her temp at 2am i got a shock when it was 36.4 so who knows could be in for a few long nights


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

morning!!

i let laika come up on the cofa with me at around 4am for last couple hrs...just had a bathroom duty...noticed a wet patch on the duvet and she is very leaky wen she walks..could this be her waters??? ...I'm not 100% certain so will keep close eye on her...had on/off panting and shivering during the night

Lots of cleaning going on at the moment .....I bet she waits till school run!!!

good job i have a have a friend on call this morning to do it for me


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> morning!!
> 
> i let laika come up on the cofa with me at around 4am for last couple hrs...just had a bathroom duty...noticed a wet patch on the duvet and she is very leaky wen she walks..could this be her waters??? ...I'm not 100% certain so will keep close eye on her...had on/off panting and shivering during the night
> 
> Lots of cleaning going on at the moment .....I bet she waits till school run!!!
> 
> good job i have a have a friend on call this morning to do it for me


Yep sounds to me like she is loosing her waters slowly. Storm also did that and then 2 mins before she had the first pup there was a gush.

I think she will deffo have them today and i say 7 pups but i will be wrong as i thought the same about Storm and she had 11 lol

Good Luck


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

thanks for your reply

it's not a huge amount, so was unsure!

Wasn't ruling it out tho as I'm sure she is shivering at the moment...

there is few spots wen she gets up and moves round...and she is licking those up.


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> thanks for your reply
> 
> it's not a huge amount, so was unsure!
> 
> Wasn't ruling it out tho as I'm sure she is shivering at the moment...
> 
> there is few spots wen she gets up and moves round...and she is licking those up.


I would deffo expect pups today
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

thankyou...

really shiviering now..my son is sat with her , as i have to get kids ready for skl........

watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill

good luck with the puppies . post pics when your able. this is exciting...Jill


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Just want to wish you all the best,

Can I just say one thing, sure you will already have thought of this and TBH I do not know if it is good advice (Sure CAV or DD or one of the other helpful members will advise if not). Anyway assuming you are having a large litter it may be an idea to have a small (cardboard ??)box in the whelping pen with a water bottle attached/tied to the bottom just in case you need it.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

been out for a bathroom duty..lots trying for wees one soft (not runny) stool lots and Lots of panting/shivering and drinking....

Just sent kids to neighbour who is taking them to skl...........


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> Just want to wish you all the best,
> 
> Can I just say one thing, sure you will already have thought of this and TBH I do not know if it is good advice (Sure CAV or DD or one of the other helpful members will advise if not). Anyway assuming you are having a large litter it may be an idea to have a small (cardboard ??)box in the whelping pen with a water bottle attached/tied to the bottom just in case you need it.


thankyou, my experienced friend is on her way over as we speak she doesn't live that far so am expecting her anytime soon!

We have lots of diff boxes/baskets/ etc.......didn't mean that rudely, thought u might like to hear


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> thankyou, my experienced friend is on her way over as we speak she doesn't live that far so am expecting her anytime soon!
> 
> We have lots of diff boxes/baskets/ etc.......didn't mean that rudely, thought u might like to hear


Didn't think if were rude for one moment, Glad that your friend is on her way over, cannot wait to see the babies, Thanks my day ruined again!!! I'll be glued to this thread!

Another, Daft , question, are you leaving the whelping box where it is or are you moving it,


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

it is staying where it is for now..as i can shut that room of we don't use it, but wen pups are little bigger it will be moved to kitchen as there is not much room in there...

Is that ok???


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> it is staying where it is for now..as i can shut that room of we don't use it, but wen pups are little bigger it will be moved to kitchen as there is not much room in there...
> 
> Is that ok???


Yep thats fine, lovely and quite! just had visions of you sleeping in the toilet thats all PLUS, if I came to your house I would be sat on the toilet ALL day!! 
Again, Aunty Milly send her best wishes! hope you have the camera ready!!!!
lol
DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

haha...
the lounge is right next door and i have no door on the lounge...i will be putting a stairgate on her room at night and leaving the lounge low lighting on, so not sleeping in there but just next door the doorways are almost opposite( if that makes sense?) 

will be moved to kitchen by time we expect visitors, next to kettle


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> haha...
> the lounge is right next door and i have no door on the lounge...i will be putting a stairgate on her room at night and leaving the lounge low lighting on, so not sleeping in there but just next door the doorways are almost opposite( if that makes sense?)
> 
> will be moved to kitchen by time we expect visitors, next to kettle


Well you have certainly put my mind to rest!!!! More worried about the camera now!!! you checked it's working

and how is she doing now>


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

camera is fully charged and , how sad am I, brand new one especially for arrival of pups!!

she has just stopped panting she had been going since 6;52 am, still shivery and now having another go at digging up her bed will be toilet time in mo... taking her out every couple hrs!?!?


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> camera is fully charged and , how sad am I, brand new one especially for arrival of pups!!
> 
> she has just stopped panting she had been going since 6;52 am, still shivery and now having another go at digging up her bed will be toilet time in mo... taking her out every couple hrs!?!?


Mother HEN here sez you obviously know NOT to leave her unattended whilst on toilet patrol

Things sound like they are moving on nicely!

Bet you are glad to hear THAT!! I shall leave you in peace now!! I am off out.

lol
DT


----------



## shihtzumum

woooo hoooo i`m excited for you !!!!

Good luck hope everything goes well


----------



## cav

shihtzumum said:


> woooo hoooo i`m excited for you !!!!
> 
> Good luck hope everything goes well


good luck to you all ive got 2 threads watch here

wonder which one off you has a puppy first


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> woooo hoooo i`m excited for you !!!!
> 
> Good luck hope everything goes well


thankyou...how are things at your end??
how is lucy doing???

Laika is sleeping at the moment


----------



## shihtzumum

Lucy is sleeping too, she keeps growning every now and then, she was panting at 6 this morning but now nothing, i think the pups are ready and in position as her belly seems a different shape her teets seem looser hanging down more if that make any sence.
oh tbh god knows one minite i think something is happening then next nothing the supence is killing me, n i had about 4 hours sleep so tiredness is kicking in but suppose i better just get used to that part of things.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

WELL!!
I am back!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> WELL!!
> I am back!


well hello..
I think maybe she is waiting for you???

still nothing more than panting /shivering on/off. has had long sleep this morning but awake at the min...was shivering but doesn'tn seem to be at this very min.....the suspence is killing me...........

am hoping things will get going I or it's a date with my sofa again tonight


----------



## cav

Double trouble said:


> WELL!!
> I am back!


eeerm where you been?


----------



## cav

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> well hello..
> I think maybe she is waiting for you???
> 
> still nothing more than panting /shivering on/off. has had long sleep this morning but awake at the min...was shivering but doesn'tn seem to be at this very min.....the suspence is killing me...........
> 
> am hoping things will get going I or it's a date with my sofa again tonight


can you see any contractions yet?


----------



## archiebaby

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> well hello..
> I think maybe she is waiting for you???
> 
> still nothing more than panting /shivering on/off. has had long sleep this morning but awake at the min...was shivering but doesn'tn seem to be at this very min.....the suspence is killing me...........
> 
> am hoping things will get going I or it's a date with my sofa again tonight


i think it is a date with your sofa for the next 2 weeks at least


----------



## cav

archiebaby said:


> i think it is a date with your sofa for the next 2 weeks at least


its all gone quiet maybe we will have puppy news soon


----------



## shihtzumum

My quilt is still on the sofa from last night, by the looks of things here, i`m going to be on the sofa tonight aswell


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> well hello..
> I think maybe she is waiting for you???
> 
> still nothing more than panting /shivering on/off. has had long sleep this morning but awake at the min...was shivering but doesn'tn seem to be at this very min.....the suspence is killing me...........
> 
> am hoping things will get going I or it's a date with my sofa again tonight


I am going to tell you now!!! Those puppies are NOT going to come until the wee small hours of the money!!!! Reckon DD has made a pact with him upstairs!!! So enjoy your night on the er 'throne'



cav said:


> eeerm where you been?


Errmmm Just shopping!! was only gone for two hours!!!

Also!!! me finks Lucy is going to deliver first!
lol
DT


----------



## nat1979

Have been for thread a few days ago but cant remember when she was due 

When was she due ?


----------



## shihtzumum

Double trouble said:


> I am going to tell you now!!! Those puppies are NOT going to come until the wee small hours of the money!!!! Reckon DD has made a pact with him upstairs!!! So enjoy your night on the er 'throne'
> 
> Errmmm Just shopping!! was only gone for two hours!!!
> 
> Also!!! me finks Lucy is going to deliver first!
> lol
> DT


Do you think so, cos i don`t, what makes you think that ?

I think they are both holding on for DD


----------



## archiebaby

cav said:


> its all gone quiet maybe we will have puppy news soon


that would be nice i love daytime deliveries


----------



## shihtzumum

nat1979 said:


> Have been for thread a few days ago but cant remember when she was due
> 
> When was she due ?


Not sure if you meant when Lucy is due but her due day is monday, and i think Laika is due a few day before lucy.

The way things are here i think we will have them in the next 24 hours but could be wrong


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Laika is 63 days today....

still lots of shivering, did have some whimpering earlier, but resting at the moment..not asleep just lying on side stretched out and shivering...

will let u know if anything happens.x


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> Laika is 63 days today....
> 
> still lots of shivering, did have some whimpering earlier, but resting at the moment..not asleep just lying on side stretched out and shivering...
> 
> will let u know if anything happens.x


Soun ds to me as though she is waiting for DD to come home! DD being the Devil Dogz


----------



## cav

Double trouble said:


> Soun ds to me as though she is waiting for DD to come home! DD being the Devil Dogz


thought DD would hold things up
just going check the other thread


----------



## pommum

If she is sat quietly shivering then you don't have much longer left, my girl started shivering and then started having her pups about 2 hrs later, good luck hope all goes well.

take care

Sarah


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

now very heavy panting................

no pushing yet!!!


----------



## archiebaby

Nearly there then


----------



## suzy93074

Good luck!!xx


----------



## Guest

yes good luck, i have been following this thread all day. so eagerly waiting for some good news.


----------



## suzy93074

kath123 said:


> yes good luck, i have been following this thread all day. so eagerly waiting for some good news.


 Me too been checking all day!


----------



## shihtzumum

Sounds like you are further down the road than us, all we have is restless rolling and streching, and now back on window watch again 

Bet they are both holding on for DD


----------



## nat1979

Sounds like it should not be to long 

My girls had they pups within 20 mins when the shaking started 

I had her pups on day 64 and the other on day 66 

They were both mated on the same day but the scan they had done said they were due on them days and that was they days they had them


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

had lots panting on/off today lastnight but normally she was sitting...she's standing this time

Dunno if that makes a diff???.............lol


----------



## nat1979

My girls showed no signs before they waters broke and when they did i had shaking and painting and within 10 -15 mins pushing 

Keep a eye on her eg pushing


----------



## archiebaby

it is probably just the pain making her stand, trying to get herself comftable like we do


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

thanks for being there


my breeder friend has been here all day since 8.30 am and said" she will prob have them at 4pm," as that is when she had to pop out...she is able to come if i need her but typical eh!!


----------



## Guest

Tell her DD is here and she can start now! and say well done girl for waiting


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

DevilDogz said:


> Tell her DD is here and she can start now! and say well done girl for waiting


lol...

Toilet duty we had a nice splat in a shade of mustard....nice!!

still panting.............


----------



## shihtzumum

i said she was waiting for you DD, i can`t believe shes held on for you, bet you thought you were logging in to see puppies.

Bet she wont be long now.


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> Tell her DD is here and she can start now! and say well done girl for waiting


Hello DD
what you been doing today or dare i ask lol


----------



## cav

shihtzumum said:


> i said she was waiting for you DD, i can`t believe shes held on for you, bet you thought you were logging in to see puppies.
> 
> Bet she wont be long now.


lol im saying nothing i rember MMs thread


----------



## Guest

shihtzumum said:


> i said she was waiting for you DD, i can`t believe shes held on for you, bet you thought you were logging in to see puppies.
> 
> Bet she wont be long now.


hehe! she was waiting for me i feel loved..i hope your girl does too :smilewinkgrin: cant miss them! 



gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> lol...
> 
> Toilet duty we had a nice splat in a shade of mustard....nice!!
> 
> still panting.............


aww bless her..gives her a little hug..not to hard though or pops might pop out :lol:



cav said:


> Hello DD
> what you been doing today or dare i ask lol





cav said:


> lol im saying nothing i rember MMs thread


i was at college! im there again tomorrow at 9 so she has to have them tonight :001_tt2:
yes molly went on well a loooooong time :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## archiebaby

any news on the babies


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

no news yet........................

very fast shallow breathing if that helps!?!?!?!?


----------



## Guest

It all sounds good!  still no shivers or pushing? thats when it gets exciting! Has she lost her waters yet then?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

DevilDogz said:


> It all sounds good!  still no shivers or pushing? thats when it gets exciting! Has she lost her waters yet then?


no pushing yet and not seen any shivers recently think last lot was around lunchtime............

not seen any fluid since the patch on the quilt this morning!!

she is resting at the moment...very deep breaths now..........almost snoring but faster.....


----------



## shihtzumum

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> no news yet........................
> 
> very fast shallow breathing if that helps!?!?!?!?


Thats just how lucy is but i didn`t know how to discribe it, so you just discribed it for me, the walk round the block seems to have tired her out now and all is calm here again.

Good luck i`ll call back soon for update


----------



## Guest

aww i just looked at the updated pictures in your album of day 60 and she is having a big litter i tell you! I cant wait to seem them!  and they will be un-docked!  or do you have them docked?
she sounds like she is getting ready and personally i dont think she has long left but bitches can do this on and off for a few days.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

DevilDogz said:


> aww i just looked at the updated pictures in your album of day 60 and she is having a big litter i tell you! I cant wait to seem them!  and they will be un-docked!  or do you have them docked?
> she sounds like she is getting ready and personally i dont think she has long left but bitches can do this on and off for a few days.


my puppies will have waggly tails!!

we have been up all night and definate panting last night at 7pm onwards on/off but am sure i possibly saw some yesterday afternoon...she just wants to take her time and do it right

i don't mind how long she takes as long as we get the end result of happy mum and healthy puppies....


----------



## archiebaby

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> my puppies will have waggly tails!!
> 
> we have been up all night and definate panting last night at 7pm onwards on/off but am sure i possibly saw some yesterday afternoon...she just wants to take her time and do it right
> 
> i don't mind how long she takes as long as we get the end result of happy mum and healthy puppies....


that is the main concern


----------



## cav

are the contractions strong yet?

how exciting


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> my puppies will have waggly tails!!
> 
> we have been up all night and definate panting last night at 7pm onwards on/off but am sure i possibly saw some yesterday afternoon...she just wants to take her time and do it right
> 
> i don't mind how long she takes as long as we get the end result of happy mum and healthy puppies....


woohoo waggy tails love it :001_tt2::001_tt2:

thats it as long as there delivered safely and well then she can take her time! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## cav

DevilDogz said:


> woohoo waggy tails love it :001_tt2::001_tt2:
> 
> thats it as long as there delivered safely and well then she can take her time! :smilewinkgrin:


where are the pics?


----------



## cav

Ive found the pics crikey she is huge im thinking a extra large litter


----------



## Guest

hehe! she is massive isnt she! bless her!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

maybe thats why she keeps sleeping/resting, perhaps her body knows it's gonna be in for a busy time????

she is sleeping at the moment....

We have had a slight change of plan with the whelping box as she is whinning as soon as i go out of sight.....she has been moved to the lounge..as i will be on the sofa regardless of what happens tonight


----------



## Guest

hehe! our welping box is always right next to the sofa also!  bitches do sleep alot leading up to the welp on and off! i wish she would hurry up


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

think we just had waters???

just went to put little ones to bed there is large wet patch in the papers she is licking at it


----------



## Guest

Sounds like it could be  does any of it look gungy! keep an eye on her because if its the waters things can move quickly and when i say that i mean QUICKLY!! good luck if it is and were all here for help and support


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> Sounds like it could be  does any of it look gungy! keep an eye on her because if its the waters things can move quickly and when i say that i mean QUICKLY!! good luck if it is and were all here for help and support


well can she wait another 30 mins :smilewinkgrin:

im gonna go and get my tea before it turns all messy on here


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

yes kinda gooooeeey?

got panting again now too

i am getting excited now


----------



## Guest

If it is goooeeey then yes i would say waters!  things can move quickly from now..be perpared

its excting! 
you got your vets number on hand? all your welping kick ect! if not then i would run and get it all sorted now! lots of blankets, towels, paper! COFFEE


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> If it is goooeeey then yes i would say waters!  things can move quickly from now..be perpared
> 
> its excting!
> you got your vets number on hand? all your welping kick ect! if not then i would run and get it all sorted now! lots of blankets, towels, paper! COFFEE


I like the COFFEE in caps lol


----------



## Guest

hehe when we started welping it was for rescues and i was always the coffee maker for mum! when we got into cresteds i seem to have followed on from that job with the couple of litters we have had! im always the one running round getting everything why mum sits on the floor carmly with the girl hehe...


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> hehe when we started welping it was for rescues and i was always the coffee maker for mum! when we got into cresteds i seem to have followed on from that job with the couple of litters we have had! im always the one running round getting everything why mum sits on the floor carmly with the girl hehe...


Im the same. I make the coffee and keep the other dogs occupied while Mum does the messy bit then when they are all cleaned i take over lol


----------



## Inca's Mum

Good luck to you. Sounds as it it was her waters so best of luck!


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> Im the same. I make the coffee and keep the other dogs occupied while Mum does the messy bit then when they are all cleaned i take over lol


COFFEE IS ALWAYS A MUST..once mum put her cord cutting scissors(sp) in her coffee ...The first time i saw a birth was a collie cross we took in at 8weeks pregnant..i thought i was going to pass out with all that mess! :blushing:


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> COFFEE IS ALWAYS A MUST..once mum put her cord cutting scissors(sp) in her coffee ...The first time i saw a birth was a collie cross we took in at 8weeks pregnant..i thought i was going to pass out! :blushing:


I watched storm have her pups. Well i was in the same room lol

I see them coming out but its the placenta i cant deal with

I once heard our cat nala eating the placenta and i was sick

 its not my cup of tea lol


----------



## Guest

haha! The noise they make when eatting them is soooooo nasty crunch crunch!

ohh yes and OP let your girl eat the placenta's there brilliant for the mum as there ful of iron and protein.. i know its not nice but will benifit her


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> haha! The noise they make when eatting them is soooooo nasty crunch crunch!
> 
> ohh yes and OP let your girl eat the placenta's there brilliant for the mum as there ful of iron and protein.. i know its not nice but will benifit her




yeah deffo eat the placentas but dont watch


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> haha! The noise they make when eatting them is soooooo nasty crunch crunch!
> 
> ohh yes and OP let your girl eat the placenta's there brilliant for the mum as there ful of iron and protein.. i know its not nice but will benifit her


although i completely agree with dd, if it is an extremely big litter ( which looks quite likely) i would remove a few of the placenta's


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

B*gger the coffee - when it comes to the placenta it's a nice Chianti that you need!!!


I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## archiebaby

Double trouble said:


> B*gger the coffee - when it comes to the placenta it's a nice Chianti that you need!!!
> 
> I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


 i havent even had my dinner yet, dont think i will now lol


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> although i completely agree with dd, if it is an extremely big litter ( which looks quite likely) i would remove a few of the placenta's


Good thinking!  i completly agree!


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> i havent even had my dinner yet, dont think i will now lol


Im just about to get mine!  This stuff doesnt bother me any more! :001_tt2:
when i been watching amputations/autopsi's at work i always got hungry after! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

archiebaby said:


> although i completely agree with dd, if it is an extremely big litter ( which looks quite likely) i would remove a few of the placenta's


I think storm only ate 3 of hers and one of them she puked back all over Mum lol


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> Im just about to get mine!  This stuff doesnt bother me any more! :001_tt2:
> when i been watching amputations/autopsi's at work i always got hungry after! :smilewinkgrin:


please dont tell me you have liver and bacon kerry


----------



## Baby Bordie

Hmmm Roast beef and placentas.... Lovely....


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> please dont tell me you have liver and bacon kerry


haha! NO i dont like liver! im just going to have a tuna roll as i had a hot lunch


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

:smilewinkgrin:we`re having contrations!!!!!!! an some little groans!!!... how exciting.. rock hard tummy !!still panting!!!


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> :smilewinkgrin:we`re having contrations!!!!!!! an some little groans!!!... how exciting.. rock hard tummy !!still panting!!!


woohoo! keep us updated! pups VERY soon :001_tt2:


----------



## Baby Bordie

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> :smilewinkgrin:we`re having contrations!!!!!!! an some little groans!!!... how exciting.. rock hard tummy !!still panting!!!


How exiting....  Cant wait to hear of her progress.....


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> :smilewinkgrin:we`re having contrations!!!!!!! an some little groans!!!... how exciting.. rock hard tummy !!still panting!!!


We are with you!!! Told you she was waiting for DD didn't I!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> :smilewinkgrin:we`re having contrations!!!!!!! an some little groans!!!... how exciting.. rock hard tummy !!still panting!!!


YAY puppies

good luck xx


----------



## EmzieAngel

Ohh wow, love puppy threads.
Good luck!
x


----------



## archiebaby

great news, wont be long till first little one makes a appearance


----------



## peppapug

This is so exciting.....good luck! :0)


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> We are with you!!! Told you she was waiting for DD didn't I!!!


hehe i think she was!   Bless her! she will be pushing soon me thinks..im going to get my tuna roll now before it all kicks off


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

small pushes still panting more and more of groans
:blush2:


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> small pushes still panting more and more of groans
> :blush2:


woohoo!! There should be pups soon then! hehe! keep us updated when you can you will be busy no doubt now


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> small pushes still panting more and more of groans
> :blush2:


Oh how exciting


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Loads More Gloop!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Ooooo, I love this kind of thread.....  There so exiting, Please keep us updated....  And good lucckkkkk


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> Loads More Gloop!


What colour!!! NOT green!!! is you friend who has the experience there!!!


----------



## shihtzumum

i knew she`d be first bless her, good luck Laika you can do it girl !!!

Hopefully she will have her puppies before we all go to bed, thats if i manage to get to bed 

I told you she was waiting for DD


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Good And Bad News: Godd News First Pup
Bad News : Bloddy Feet First!!!!!!!! How Terrible And Hes Gone Back In To The Birth Canal 


Why Me???


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> Good And Bad News: Godd News First Pup
> Bad News : Bloddy Feet First!!!!!!!! How Terrible And Hes Gone Back In To The Birth Canal
> 
> Why Me???


Thats good you have first!
she should push it back out! give her a min, as she should be able to get it back out! good luck


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

1st P U P I S O U T !


A N D A L I V E!

A N D F E M A L E !
:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

That puppy needs to be born quickly! do you have a vet on standby!! you may need one if there are problems and it is blocking the canal!


----------



## EmzieAngel

Yay!!! Well done!!


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 1st P U P I S O U T !
> 
> A N D A L I V E!
> 
> A N D F E M A L E !
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


well done to you both! great stuff! remember to wright down what time every pup was born and if a placenta followed! :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 1st P U P I S O U T !
> 
> A N D A L I V E!
> 
> A N D F E M A L E !
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


HUGE CONGRATS

well done xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Ignore my last message!! thank god for that!!! now go back and elp your girl!!
Congratulations mum on producing girl number one!


----------



## Baby Bordie

Congrats to you and mum, Cant wait for more updates....xxxxx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

FIRST PUP:
cant find boob poor little girl 
the stripes R fantastic!
2nd pup is coming into the canal now!


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> FIRST PUP:
> cant find boob poor little girl
> the stripes R fantastic!
> 2nd pup is coming into the canal now!


She will in time then there will be no stopping her


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> FIRST PUP:
> cant find boob poor little girl
> the stripes R fantastic!
> 2nd pup is coming into the canal now!


Place the pup onto a back nipple! but its alright and nothing to worry about, some pups and mum do take a while to get use to each other and for the pup to feed! good luck with second.


----------



## archiebaby

great news, just another 9 to come out


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ist pup is now being toured by mum (this is her son) pupy two is having their sack took off
is 29.1 a good weight for a weimeraner?
what is the average weight too?
watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> ist pup is now being toured by mum (this is her son) pupy two is having their sack took off
> is 29.1 a good weight for a weimeraner?
> what is the average weight too?
> watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BOTB says between 10 and 16oz

What have you weighed in?


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> ist pup is now being toured by mum (this is her son) pupy two is having their sack took off
> is 29.1 a good weight for a weimeraner?
> what is the average weight too?
> watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


so first one is a boy not a girl?
weims pups should be 10-16oz


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> BOTB says between 10 and 16oz
> 
> What have you weighed in?


haha! i did that too! i love our bible


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> haha! i did that too! i love our bible


Mine is always with me lol


----------



## shihtzumum

oooo how exciting congratulations to you all well done Laika you clever girl now lets see if she can make it double figures


----------



## 3 red dogs

Oh Oh oh Oh Oh.. Grey ghosts being born OMG OMG OMG!!

Pics Pics Pics Pics.. do i sound like a parrot,, i'm so so so so so so so excited!!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

i weighed them in grams


1st pup is 29.1
2nd pup is 27.7


----------



## Guest

What a co-incidence, I have been away for a few days, returning to a weimaraner litter being born, and just when I had convinced myself that I really could fit one into my life at this time.

Looking forward to seeing the puppies.


----------



## jezzel

congratulations honey your going fast now keep up the good work:001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> i weighed them in grams
> 
> 1st pup is 29.1
> 2nd pup is 27.7


That doesnt sound right to me

Storms pups were between 200 and 500 grams


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

pup 3 here *** (dunno wot gender lol) comes


----------



## Guest

hehe! how do you not know the gender!  the weights sound off to me.


----------



## Guest

There is a good example on google that shows very clearly how to sex puppies, it's all to do with the space between the bum hole and the pee hole. I shall see if I can find the link for you.


----------



## EmzieAngel

I think she means pup number 3 is on the way?


----------



## Spaniel mad

When you weigh them they should be in the hundreds

Congrats on pup 3


----------



## Guest

EmzieAngel said:


> I think she means pup number 3 is on the way?


No pup 3 is out.


----------



## EmzieAngel

DevilDogz said:


> No pup 3 is out.


Ohh ok, I couldn't understand what she meant.


----------



## Guest

Weimaraner puppies should weight between 12oz - and 14 oz at birth, I cannot tell you the weight in kilograms I am afraid.


----------



## Baby Bordie

Smarty Pants said:


> Weimaraner puppies should weight between 12oz - and 14 oz at birth, I cannot tell you the weight in kilograms I am afraid.


well theres 28g in an oz... Maths is shocking, someone else work it out! 

Oh well, i did it... About 392 grams..


----------



## ninja

EmzieAngel said:


> Ohh ok, I couldn't understand what she meant.


i thought she meant it was on its way  :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## EmzieAngel

ninja said:


> i thought she meant it was on its way  :smilewinkgrin:


Lol, at least I weren't the only one.
Was feeling a bit of a pillock


----------



## Spaniel mad

Baby Bordie said:


> well theres 28g in an oz... Maths is shocking, someone else work it out!
> 
> Oh well, i did it... About 392 grams..


well done james


----------



## leoti

awww puppies good luck and we all rooting for you


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

2nd pup born at 20:06 3rd: 20:39


----------



## Guest

well done james but the OP said the pups were 21.something in grams


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> i weighed them in grams
> 
> 1st pup is 29.1
> 2nd pup is 27.7


see! she said this in grams not OZ maybe it was missed typed who knows but im mega confused.


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> well done james but the OP said the pups were 21.something in grams


if its grams they should be in the hundreds?????


----------



## Guest

Spaniel mad said:


> if its grams they should be in the hundreds?????


exactly! hence im well confused lmfao.


----------



## ninja

EmzieAngel said:


> Lol, at least I weren't the only one.
> Was feeling a bit of a pillock


we wasnt wrong :smilewinkgrin:

congrats on pup no3


----------



## Guest

i cant see the picture you put


----------



## EmzieAngel

ninja said:


> we wasnt wrong :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> congrats on pup no3


Ohh we wasn't 

Congrats on the pups


----------



## canuckjill

maybe there isn't a decimal point and its 277 and 291 gr. 3 born only 7 or 8 to go. How exciting hope someone is taking pics for you...Jill that would make one just under 10 oz and one just over


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> i cant see the picture you put


nor me ,,,,,,,,


----------



## canuckjill

nor meeee.......................Jill


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

no 4 is is the birth canal!!


----------



## canuckjill

Wow she's moving right along isn't she...congrats ...Jill


----------



## shihtzumum

Gosh they are coming quick, she is doing well bless her


----------



## billyboysmammy

only me! 



pups should weigh between

10 - 16 oz

or

283 - 454g

hope it helps you guys xx


----------



## 3 red dogs

I know ya busy, but i think we can say for all the forum following the goings on here we need Pics!!! I'm reading every post, and its great stuff!! 
go Girl Go!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> I know ya busy, but i think we can say for all the forum following the goings on here we need Pics!!! I'm reading every post, and its great stuff!!
> go Girl Go!!!


As a mod you should demand them lol


----------



## 3 red dogs

Spaniel mad said:


> As a mod you should demand them lol


Theres a thought.. I'm A mod .. we DEMAND piccys!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad

3 red dogs said:


> Theres a thought.. I'm A mod .. we DEMAND piccys!!!!


I SECOND THAT


----------



## shihtzumum

me and lucy was planning on going to bed at 10pm but think we might be too hooked on here


----------



## 3 red dogs

I just opened a bottle of wine for the long haul, although the way shes going i think it'll all be done by midnight!


----------



## shihtzumum

haha i wonder if you will all have time for a nap before lucy starts, hope i wont be on my own when its our turn, think i better send you all some match sticks


----------



## Spaniel mad

shihtzumum said:


> haha i wonder if you will all have time for a nap before lucy starts, hope i wont be on my own when its our turn, think i better send you all some match sticks


do u think it will be in the nite??


----------



## Guest

shihtzumum said:


> haha i wonder if you will all have time for a nap before lucy starts, hope i wont be on my own when its our turn, think i better send you all some match sticks


If im around i will stay up with you!  There was two welps on here one night after each other and i stayed up with them both then had a quick sleep during the day!

:001_tt2:


----------



## archiebaby

3 red dogs said:


> Theres a thought.. I'm A mod .. we DEMAND piccys!!!!


i think the camera may get a bit messy at the moment


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> i think the camera may get a bit messy at the moment


haha! Thats true!  i want your black and white pup


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> haha! Thats true!  i want your black and white pup


i may swap you for your spinone


----------



## jezzel

DevilDogz said:


> If im around i will stay up with you!  There was two welps on here one night after each other and i stayed up with them both then had a quick sleep during the day!
> 
> :001_tt2:


lol i was just think that we were gonna have one after another


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> i may swap you for your spinone


mmm!! NO can do   I could just have your little one as a gift! im going to have one like that one day you see!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Has number four arrived yet!!! keep getting dragged away!


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> Has number four arrived yet!!! keep getting dragged away!


she said it was in the canal i dont know what she ment by that! if she could see it or not! I hope its out now.


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> mmm!! NO can do   I could just have your little one as a gift! im going to have one like that one day you see!


you would love them kerry


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> mmm!! NO can do   I could just have your little one as a gift! im going to have one like that one day you see!


do you like my new avatar? especially for you


----------



## Guest

archiebaby said:


> do you like my new avatar? especially for you


YES YES YES!!! I LOVE IT!! WOW IS THAT LITTLE SWEETIE GORGEOUS 
i bet i will love them!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Any news yet??


----------



## Guest

She's gone offline! I hope all is well.


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> She's gone offline! I hope all is well.


me too .................


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> She's gone offline! I hope all is well.


and it been nearly an hour since she said no4 was in birth canal


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

2 boys and girl but 1 ded boy

he got N O fat
born at 21:26


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 2 boys and girl but 1 ded boy
> 
> he got N O fat
> born at 21:26


Im sorry you lost one

what do u mean he got no fat


----------



## Guest

sorry about the pup! did you give mouth to mouth and give it a shake down!? and how long was it in the canal! 
sorry im just trying to find out to tell you want you can do next time in case another is like it! what u mean no fat??


----------



## jezzel

oh honey im sorry that you have lost one, how is mum and the others doing


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

I too am sorry to read that you have lost a grey baby, hope that everything is now back on track and running smoothly!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

3rd 1 still not in the birth canal


----------



## archiebaby

aw, what a shame, but dont understand the got no fat either


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 3rd 1 still not in the birth canal


i thought we was on the 5th pups now????


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

no fat as in you san see the bones without moving then fur hasn`t ate much in the woumb


----------



## archiebaby

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 3rd 1 still not in the birth canal


now you have me completely confused, i thought the fourth one had been born but didnt survive???


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

sorry lost trak 5th 1 not in birth canal yet soz


----------



## archiebaby

are the other three ok? feeding well?


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> sorry lost trak 5th 1 not in birth canal yet soz


another thing

I might just be abit thick but how do you know when a pup is in the birth canal???

By my understanding they dont stay there, just pass through quickly??????


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

sorry son only 10 he doing typing 4 me. 4th one died only weighd half of wat the live ones did. still waiting for 5 ........


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Spaniel mad said:


> another thing
> 
> I might just be abit thick but how do you know when a pup is in the birth canal???
> 
> By my understanding they dont stay there, just pass through quickly??????


Me too, I thought they came down from alternate sides


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

other 3 are brill. eating sqeeking etc. u can feelit in the canal just b4 it cums out


----------



## jezzel

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> sorry son only 10 he doing typing 4 me. 4th one died only weighd half of wat the live ones did. still waiting for 5 ........


he is doing a great job keeping us all updated


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> other 3 are brill. eating sqeeking etc. u can feelit in the canal just b4 it cums out


i dont see how you can feel it unless you have your hand up there????????


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

OK - we understand!! well done 10 year old son, keep up the good work! you can tell us your name if you like son

Also is the experienced breeder there that you spoke of?


----------



## shihtzumum

aww good lad typing for your mum 

sorry to hear of pup no4 hope all goes well from here, i`m off to bed with lucy for a few hour so i will have lots of reading when we get back.

good luck xxx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

hes doing great bless him


----------



## Guest

The dogs has two hornes that the pups make there down then come down the birth canal! They alternate witch hornes.


----------



## archiebaby

Spaniel mad said:


> another thing
> 
> I might just be abit thick but how do you know when a pup is in the birth canal???
> 
> By my understanding they dont stay there, just pass through quickly??????


when the puppy is over the horn you can see the bulge where it is coming down , it can be there a little while before presenting ( but not too long as the next contractions will push it down)


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Spaniel mad said:


> i dont see how you can feel it unless you have your hand up there????????


Think I understand what is meant! think what is happening as they come down the canal alternativily that they can be felt just prior to being born! Think maybe the wrong name has been applied


----------



## jezzel

i think i understand what she means as on fristal a lab you as she has been gtting bigger she has been stretching between her bum and lady bits.:blush2:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

archiebaby said:


> when the puppy is over the horn you can see the bulge where it is coming down , it can be there a little while before presenting ( but not too long as the next contractions will push it down)


Thank you!!! you just explained it perfectly!!! far better then my feeble attemp above!


----------



## Spaniel mad

Double trouble said:


> Think I understand what is meant! think what is happening as they come down the canal alternativily that they can be felt just prior to being born! Think maybe the wrong name has been applied


OK thanx lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## archiebaby

Double trouble said:


> Thank you!!! you just explained it perfectly!!! far better then my feeble attemp above!


your welcome dt very good try though!!!!


----------



## archiebaby

i hope everything is going ok and rest of puppies are born safe and well, i have to go now, will check in the morning, nite all


----------



## Spaniel mad

im really tired but i dont want to miss anything lol


----------



## jezzel

same here i get worried when it goes quite


----------



## Guest

Im tired too but dont want to go! and im at college tomorrow hehe.


----------



## Spaniel mad

DevilDogz said:


> Im tired too but dont want to go! and im at college tomorrow hehe.


im home all day but i have babies to look after lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

still no updates??????


----------



## jezzel

nope just refreshed page


----------



## Spaniel mad

jezzel said:


> nope just refreshed page


i think im gona have to go to bed and catch up with this in this morning


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

contraction for pup 5!


----------



## Guest

brilliant.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

very


----------



## Spaniel mad

im off to bed now

wishing you loads of luck and i will catch up in the morning xxxxxxxx


----------



## jezzel

i cant wait for the pictures of the little angels


----------



## Guest

we want pictures PLEASE!! just one


----------



## 3 red dogs

DevilDogz said:


> we want pictures PLEASE!! just one


just one.. or 25.. or so


----------



## Guest

lmfao! Just one would do for now wouldnt it


----------



## ninja

3 red dogs said:


> just one.. or 25.. or so


now come on Red dont get to greedy 
just one pic would be good :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## 3 red dogs

ok ok ok, 1 pic will do, just post it 25 times???


----------



## Guest

haha! i dont think we are going to get one! boohoo! :crying: i got college tomorrow! i shall have to explain to them that something far to important kept me up :lol:


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> haha! i dont think we are going to get one! boohoo! :crying: i got college tomorrow! i shall have to explain to them that something far to important kept me up :lol:


we have got to get one surely :smilewinkgrin:

i have work but i dont think being on here would work as an excuse LOL

are you in all day tomorrow? i cant remember , xx


----------



## Guest

anything?? come on im not one for waiting...


----------



## Guest

ninja said:


> we have got to get one surely :smilewinkgrin:
> 
> i have work but i dont think being on here would work as an excuse LOL
> 
> are you in all day tomorrow? i cant remember , xx


Im in 9 till 12 tomorrow for just science! but i may stay and do some photography course work!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

5 is a bitch  and now there is for 4


----------



## Guest

Congrats


----------



## jezzel

keep them coming lol hows mum doing


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

i need to wait for a pic untill laika has stopped cleaning no5


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> i need to wait for a pic untill laika has stopped cleaning no5


Great news!!! Number five is here!!!
 (assuming we now have four living pupsters now)


----------



## Guest

How many placenta's has she passed? and are they all good weights


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

I think five Kerry


----------



## Guest

ohh has she passed them! sorry i read nothing about them


----------



## nat1979

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 1st P U P I S O U T !
> 
> A N D A L I V E!
> 
> A N D F E M A L E !
> :d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d





gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> ist pup is now being toured by mum (this is her son) pupy two is having their sack took off
> is 29.1 a good weight for a weimeraner?
> what is the average weight too?
> watch this space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> pup 3 here *** (dunno wot gender lol) comes





gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 2 boys and girl but 1 ded boy
> 
> he got N O fat
> born at 21:26





gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 5 is a bitch  and now there is for 4


Well done so far 
Sorry about the still born


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> ohh has she passed them! sorry i read nothing about them


i didnt think they had been mentioned either


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

ninja said:


> i didnt think they had been mentioned either


I thought DD had mentioned it!!


----------



## Guest

right im well confused! more so than ever before! OP has your girl passed placenta's!? 
you need to keep a note because its important that you know if there is any retained ones! were is your breeding friend?


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DevilDogz said:


> right im well confused! more so than ever before! OP has your girl passed placenta's!?
> you need to keep a note because its important that you know if there is any retained ones! were is your breeding friend?


I would guess that she is not there Kerry, Have asked a couple of times but not had a reply. She was there this morning I think. Don't know if she lives close by


----------



## ninja

Double trouble said:


> I would guess that she is not there Kerry, Have asked a couple of times but not had a reply. She was there this morning I think. Don't know if she lives close by


think she left just before she started, although she did say she would come back if needed


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

ninja said:


> think she left just before she started, although she did say she would come back if needed


Maybe she has come back and that is the reason it has gone quite, It would be bad manners to sit on here telling us whats going on when someone is there helping


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

in the picture: all surviving pups at the mo sice she is contracting now!
my mum`s breeding friend was here as she helped deliver the 4th pup


----------



## Guest

I cant see the picture..
Ohh she left now then! . . . good luck with the nexted!


----------



## ninja

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> in the picture: all surviving pups at the mo sice she is contracting now!
> my mum`s breeding friend was here as she helped deliver the 4th pup


still cant see pic 

is she still there?


----------



## jezzel

i cant see the pic


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> in the picture: all surviving pups at the mo sice she is contracting now!
> my mum`s breeding friend was here as she helped deliver the 4th pup


nice little red cross! but really!!! don't worry about it!! you need to be with your girl!!! the morning will do! I am off to bed soon! how many more do you think there are??
DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

5 pups!!!!


----------



## Guest

hahahahaa!!! DT i thought you could see the picture and was saying one was a cross of reds lmfao! i wad gunna say didnt know u could get reds :lol: :lol: gosh im blonde sometimes.


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> 5 pups!!!!


Thats brilliant!  Girl or a boy you know?


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> hahahahaa!!! DT i thought you could see the picture and was saying one was a cross of reds lmfao! i wad gunna say didnt know u could get reds :lol: :lol: gosh im blonde sometimes.


pmsl 

congrats on pup no? (i have forgotten )


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DevilDogz said:


> hahahahaa!!! DT i thought you could see the picture and was saying one was a cross of reds lmfao! i wad gunna say didnt know u could get reds :lol: :lol: gosh im blonde sometimes.


If it were red it would have been a vizzy DD - well almost!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

another girl agen 





















i fink ...lol x


----------



## Guest

its pup number 6th but the 5th alive! remember number 4 never made it!


----------



## Jayzee

OMG you lot arent half demanding, the girl is up to her elbows with her dog in labour, give her a break lol
Anyhow congrats on your 4 puppies so far and im really sorry you lost 1, you are doing a brill job x


----------



## Guest

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> another girl agen
> i fink ...


aw bless! ....


----------



## Guest

Jayzee said:


> OMG you lot arent half demanding, the girl is up to her elbows with her dog in labour, give her a break lol
> Anyhow congrats on your 4 puppies so far and im really sorry you lost 1, you are doing a brill job x


its her son posting.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

DevilDogz said:


> its her son posting.


Perhaps gone to bed now DD - he is only 10!! and he did a great job!


----------



## Guest

Double trouble said:


> Perhaps gone to bed now DD - he is only 10!! and he did a great job!


Nope because when we asked about the breeder..the person that replied said "mums breeding friend was here" so was still the son


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> its pup number 6th but the 5th alive! remember number 4 never made it!


   i thought it was one of the first 3 that didnt make it!
maybe i should give up tonight and go to bed LOL, x


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Jayzee said:


> OMG you lot arent half demanding, the girl is up to her elbows with her dog in labour, give her a break lol
> Anyhow congrats on your 4 puppies so far and im really sorry you lost 1, you are doing a brill job x


make that 5


----------



## Jayzee

Double trouble said:


> Perhaps gone to bed now DD - he is only 10!! and he did a great job!


My thoughts exactly, id imagine he will be for school in mornin, lol


----------



## Guest

your right it was number 3 that didnt make it


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> make that 5


We now have 5 pups!! yippee!!!


----------



## Jayzee

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> make that 5


Go girl, keep it up, you are all doing so well xoxo


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> your right it was number 3 that didnt make it


does that mean i can stay up a bit longer then :smilewinkgrin:, x


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

DevilDogz said:


> your right it was number 3 that didnt make it


number 3 did make it 
number 4 didn`t


----------



## Jayzee

DevilDogz said:


> your right it was number 3 that didnt make it


Number 4 im sure ????


----------



## Guest

Jayzee said:


> Number 4 im sure ????


Thats what i thought and said but looking back its 3rd.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

We now have five
and you'll be pleased to learn that I am going to leave you alone now!
I am off to bed!
Doubt I'll sleep
But hope that everything continues to go well for you
look forward to seeing some pictures tomorrow
Night night
DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> number 3 did make it
> number 4 didn`t


number 1 made it 
number 2 made it
number 3 made it
number 4 didn`t make it
number 5 made it 
number 6 made it


----------



## Guest

ahh when my computer stops messing about i will show you the post that made me belive it was the 3rd pup


----------



## Jayzee

DevilDogz said:


> Thats what i thought and said but looking back its 3rd.


Nope, dont like saying i told you so DD, but i told you so, hope you still have a sense of humour at this hour as im full of it, sleep has now gone by me, i dont need it anymore and im wired with Caffeine lol x


----------



## Guest

lmfao! you did tell me so i have re-read it and i have read it wrong!  hehe!
So Ninja i was right the blimmin first time  :lol: im knackard


----------



## Jayzee

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> number 1 made it
> number 2 made it
> number 3 made it
> number 4 didn`t make it
> number 5 made it
> number 6 made it


CONGRATS x 5
No 4 run free little one RIP x


----------



## Guest

Has she passed the Placenta's! im off soon and i just want to make she she hasnt retained any


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> lmfao! you did tell me so i have re-read it and i have read it wrong!  hehe!
> So Ninja i was right the blimmin first time  :lol: im knackard


sorry , but it sounded like it was one of the first 3 and then she said it was the 4th but i must have missed that :blushing:,

does that mean i am being sent to bed now then for being wrong :001_tt2: , xx


----------



## Jayzee

DevilDogz said:


> lmfao! you did tell me so i have re-read it and i have read it wrong!  hehe!
> So Ninja i was right the blimmin first time  :lol: im knackard


There coming pretty quick now so id say it wont be long, you wont focus too good tomorrow luv at college, fun and games, ive been back to work wed and today, only 4 hours and 2 hours this morn, with 3 middle of the night feeds u can imagine not much credit control done, my brain just wont kick start in work zone its firmly in fluffy cuddly puppy zone at the minute lol x


----------



## Guest

haha! i only have one lesson tomorrow thats 9 till 12 so i should be alright!  But i should be off to bed any min.


----------



## Jayzee

ninja said:


> sorry , but it sounded like it was one of the first 3 and then she said it was the 4th but i must have missed that :blushing:,
> 
> does that mean i am being sent to bed now then for being wrong :001_tt2: , xx


OMG ninja i thought you were in bed by now, x


----------



## Jayzee

Gonna prep Leos feed, back in a mo, dont go anywhere i want details, i will be awake for sometime yet xxxx


----------



## ninja

Jayzee said:


> OMG ninja i thought you were in bed by now, x


  i dont remember anyone saying i should go :001_tt2:

should i have already gone then :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Guest

well im off now! if she hasnt passed all placenta's when she has finished you will need a vet out for an oxytocin! and dont forget to let her eat them there ful of goodness and a bitch that doesnt eat after welp can surive on just the goodness she has recieved from the placenta's for a few days there full of iron and protien.


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> well im off now! if she hasnt passed all placenta's when she has finished you will need a vet out for an oxytocin! and dont forget to let her eat them there ful of goodness and a bitch that doesnt eat after welp can surive on just the goodness she has recieved from the placenta's for a few days there full of iron and protien.


night night, sleep well, xx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

DevilDogz said:


> well im off now! if she hasnt passed all placenta's when she has finished you will need a vet out for an oxytocin! and dont forget to let her eat them there ful of goodness and a bitch that doesnt eat after welp can surive on just the goodness she has recieved from the placenta's there full of iron and protien.[/QUOTE
> 
> without going back though all thee threads i just thought i would catch you all and say thanks for being with us tonight...my son is 10 and he was aloud to stay up if he did posting!!
> my friend was here untill pup 4 then she let me get on as she said i was doing fine
> I think she has eaten all the placentas?, but i have oxytocin in and my friend will give it ...
> gotta go think we going again...
> 
> my son will post, sorry ifhe has confused anyone or put anything twice or missed anything...he doin a good job!! all 5 pups feeding well
> 
> brb


----------



## Jayzee

ninja said:


> i dont remember anyone saying i should go :001_tt2:
> 
> should i have already gone then :smilewinkgrin:


No i thought you said you were off to bed before, now im confused , this thread is mad tonight, i think we are all confused lol


----------



## Jayzee

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> DevilDogz said:
> 
> 
> 
> well im off now! if she hasnt passed all placenta's when she has finished you will need a vet out for an oxytocin! and dont forget to let her eat them there ful of goodness and a bitch that doesnt eat after welp can surive on just the goodness she has recieved from the placenta's there full of iron and protien.[/QUOTE
> 
> without going back though all thee threads i just thought i would catch you all and say thanks for being with us tonight...my son is 10 and he was aloud to stay up if he did posting!!
> my friend was here untill pup 4 then she let me get on as she said i was doing fine
> I think she has eaten all the placentas?, but i have oxytocin in and my friend will give it ...
> gotta go think we going again...
> 
> Not at all, he doing a great job and what an experience for him, xxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

sorry its not great mum will put more on tomorow..think we got another pup coming


----------



## Guest

There should have been 6 placenta's even with dead pups there is still one so the chances are she has probs eatten them all then! it can be difficult to see cant it hehe!
Personally i would only let some one qualifed give my bitch a oxytocin its a strong injection! 
your son has done great keeping us updated! well done again to you and the new mum...good luck with the rest


----------



## Jayzee

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> View attachment 30615
> 
> 
> sorry its not great mum will put more on tomorow..think we got another pup coming


Keep going little man you are doing a brill job thats unless you are ready for your bed, x


----------



## ninja

Jayzee said:


> No i thought you said you were off to bed before, now im confused , this thread is mad tonight, i think we are all confused lol


haha im always confused ,

pleased pups are doing well 
well done your son for keeping us updated


----------



## Guest

beautiful pups all nice sizes too well done..i dont want to go now


----------



## ninja

DevilDogz said:


> beautiful pups all nice sizes too well done..i dont want to go now


pmsl i have already said good night to you :smilewinkgrin:, xx


----------



## Jayzee

Leo fed, back on track, he just gulped some milk in, well over 1ml, which is scary cos that is normally his quota, now he sucking on Bambi, i should accept this as a good sign.

Anyhow is anyone still there other than the OP (im sure she too busy at the mo) or have you all gone to bed now x


----------



## jezzel

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> View attachment 30615
> 
> 
> sorry its not great mum will put more on tomorow..think we got another pup coming


they look stunning cant wait to meet the other brothers and sisters tomorrow as im gonna have to wish you the best of luck and will see how you got on in the morning keep up the good work your doing great


----------



## Jayzee

jezzel said:


> they look stunning cant wait to meet the other brothers and sisters tomorrow as im gonna have to wish you the best of luck and will see how you got on in the morning keep up the good work your doing great


Nite Jezzel x


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

all the third one does is 
sleep wake up 
sleep wake up 
sleep wake up 
sleep wake up 
sleep wake up 
sleep wake up 
sleep wake up 
sleep wake up 
talk soon x


----------



## ninja

Jayzee said:


> Leo fed, back on track, he just gulped some milk in, well over 1ml, which is scary cos that is normally his quota, now he sucking on Bambi, i should accept this as a good sign.
> 
> Anyhow is anyone still there other than the OP (im sure she too busy at the mo) or have you all gone to bed now x


sure it must be a good sign ,

im still here  LOL, x


----------



## Jayzee

Me too, how is the girl doing now (Laika) do you think there is more to come xxxx


----------



## Jayzee

ninja said:


> sure it must be a good sign ,
> 
> im still here  LOL, x


I hope its a good sign but i just really dont know with him, its swings and roundabouts, if he still with me in the morning i will count my blessings again x


----------



## Jayzee

Ok guys, ive just totally faded now, caffeine has worn off and im up again in 2-3 hours to do a feed, hope the rest of the night goes smoothly for you and some more healthy pups, congrats to mum and you. Nite xxxx


----------



## ninja

Jayzee said:


> Ok guys, ive just totally faded now, caffeine has worn off and im up again in 2-3 hours to do a feed, hope the rest of the night goes smoothly for you and some more healthy pups, congrats to mum and you. Nite xxxx


night night, sleep well,
im going shortly also ,


----------



## ninja

right im gonna have to go to bed now, hope the rest of the whelp goes well and will catch up with it in the morning


----------



## Spaniel mad

Just popped on for an update while storm is feeding pups

Hows it all going?


----------



## Spaniel mad

I hope all is going well

Will catch up with you later x


----------



## canuckjill

hope all is going well...Jill


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

sorry about lack of posts...but my son has gone to bed...bless him.xx

we now have 7 puppies!!!!!!!!!!!!!

lost track of boy/girl numbers as tiredness kicking in...i have all the infomation written down tho who was born at wat tme and how much they weighed!!

will let you know if we have any more.......

they r just sooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

make that 8 healthy, wriggly, waggly, puppies.


----------



## Geordiegirl

Well done and congratulations to you both


----------



## canuckjill

thats great, do you think she is done yet?....Jill


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Morning!

Have we finished? Do we have eight puppies??


----------



## Spaniel mad

aww bless her

8 puppies xxxxx


----------



## leoti

Congratulations on the puppies i have all this to come in a few weeks with my border collie Leoti


----------



## ninja

congrats on the pups ,

has she finished yet? i cant even remember what time she started now


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

leoti said:


> Congratulations on the puppies i have all this to come in a few weeks with my border collie Leoti


Maybe you could put a thread like this on Leoti, 
All the very best.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

looks like we are done...
1st pup at 19;40last night
9th pup at 05;08 this morning

(yes thats 9 but remember we lost puppy number 4. He was very small weighed 126grams and he had his tongue hanging out and the inside of his mouth wasb blue so prob been dead a while...My friend was here right up to the delivery of this pup.

shall ring vets shortly about next visit!?

will post more pics and weights and sexes once i have deposited the children at school.........
thanks for all the support.xx
Laika and pups doing great


----------



## Geordiegirl

Glad everyone is well ( sorry to here about your pup) and hope it all continues

Dont know howmany puppy threads I have followed and each one makes me even more broody,havnt had a litter now for well over 12 yrs and my bitches now are spayed.

Love to you ,"mum" and pups

Jeanette


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> looks like we are done...
> 1st pup at 19;40last night
> 9th pup at 05;08 this morning
> 
> (yes thats 9 but remember we lost puppy number 4. He was very small weighed 126grams and he had his tongue hanging out and the inside of his mouth wasb blue so prob been dead a while...My friend was here right up to the delivery of this pup.
> 
> shall ring vets shortly about next visit!?
> 
> will post more pics and weights and sexes once i have deposited the children at school.........
> thanks for all the support.xx
> Laika and pups doing great


Thanks for this the lastest update, congratulations and well done to you all. Saddened to have lost one pupster, but sounds like you say that it could have been dead for a while.
Maybe you could tell us your name now - seems like we have gotton to know ya!
Speak later.
lol
DT


----------



## EmzieAngel

Congrats on the pups.
Sorry about the 4th one.


----------



## Classyellie

Congratulations to Laika and to you  

Sorry about the loss of puppy no 4

R.I.P little man xxx


----------



## suzy93074

CONGRATULATIONS on all your pups!! well done to Laika - sorry about the 4th rip little one 
xxxx


----------



## archiebaby

well done to all!!! sorry about the little one, some things are just meant to be


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

right introduction time...my name is nikki,u have already ,met Laika but here are the others you are yet to meet!!!

puppy 1 born @19:42 on 24/09/09 weighing 291g...It's a boy( born feet 1st and not in sac)

View attachment 30624


puppy 2 born @20:06 0n 24/09/09 weighing 277g another boy(in his sac head first)

View attachment 30625


puppy 3 born @20;39 on 24/09/09 weighing 320g a girl! laika whined pushing this one

View attachment 30626


puppy 4 born no sack and blue mouth inside with tongue hanging out...laika pushed him away so knew he was gone, so sad , he weighed in at just 126g..we will be burying him.xxno photo we were too sad

puppy 5 [email protected] 23;06 on 23/09/09 weighing 372g another girl, rather a big one too!

View attachment 30627


puppy 6 [email protected] 23;36 on 23/09/09 weighing 317g a girl,

View attachment 30628


puppy 7 [email protected];43 on 24/09/09 weighing 204g a boy...he kinda just fell out wen laika stood up..he is tiny

View attachment 30631


puppy 8 was born at 3;30 weighing 358g a boy, he seems bigger than the pink girl even tho he weighed in at less...kids have called him Homer for now as he is so fat!!...lol

View attachment 30632


and lastly i had a nice surprise at 05;08 a girl weighing in at 247g.I thought we were done!!









thankyou for all the support last night.If it wasn't for the sensibility of my 10 year old son who kept all records and updates on here going until my friend arived and then continued wen she left i dont think i would have been able to manage to have shared it with you...he will be getting a well deserved treat.xx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

there are some pics on my profile page, but it takes me ages so there will be more later when guess who gets in from school(my son)....yes he wanted to go in to school today even tho i said he could stay honme as he was up till approx 2am!!!

think he wants to tell all his friends.xx

His name is joshua...seeing as he hasn't been introduced yet....didn't want him feeling left out


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Hi Nikki!
I'm goin thump you I cannot see the piccys!! and I have been waiting the longest!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> Hi Nikki!
> I'm goin thump you I cannot see the piccys!! and I have been waiting the longest!!


sorry i dunno what ive done im really rubbish at this are you on facebook?? send me a private message if u are if not give me ur email addy n ill send them...i know how to do that.......and guess what i have some very exciting news....I can't believe it??????? hmy:


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

pup 9 is a girl arrived as i was typing ot u approx 10;40am weighing 282g........................


----------



## suzy93074

Cannot see pictures!


----------



## RAINYBOW

Are you feeling puppy broody DT 

Well done to you Nikki, congratulations


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ill try this way here is pup 1


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

puppy number 2 another boy


----------



## RAINYBOW

OMG wait til DT sees these beauties 

Thanks for the pictures, so cute


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

this is gonna take me a while so please bear with me....

pup 3 a girl


----------



## suzy93074

Wow they are gorgeous!!!:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

If I wanted a pupster it would be girl number three as the moment!!
OMG!!! what am I saying - I DO want girl number three!
Rainybow!! you know me so well!
lol
DT


----------



## noushka05

awww arnt they Gorgeous:001_wub: Congratulations


----------



## Spaniel mad

They are beautiful x


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

puppy number 5 a girl


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

puppy number 6 a girl


----------



## pommum

Stunning pups, nice to hear they are all doing well. I will watch this space carefully now to see more pici's as they grow.

take care and well done you and mum

Sarah


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

pup number 7..he don't need a band he is the tiny one...my son called him arthur as he alf the size of the others

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...es-picture21704-2009-0925laikalabour20041.jpg


----------



## jezzel

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> puppy number 5 a girl


they are all so wonderful but this one must be my fav puppy 5 looks like an angel with the light shining on her :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

you have done an amazing job and joshua was a real star we would have been clmbing the walls if he was not keeping us updated xxx


----------



## Guest

What a beautiful litter, I would find it very hard to choose between two of those girls, Are you keeping one yourself?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

puppy number 8 a boy


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

puppy number 9 tiny little girl.....

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...1710-2009-0925laikalabour20039lilacnwhite.jpg


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

and just when we thought it was all over...along came polly!!!!! sorry couldn't resist that one....lol

pup number 10 arrived at 10;40 this morning weighing in at 282g

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...2009-0925laikalabour20054-little-surprise.jpg


----------



## jezzel

you have been done proud they are all stunning


----------



## Saikou

Hi, I am an inflitrator from the cat section and have been following this wonderful thread and I just wanted to say










Well done to you and Mum and welcome to those gorgeous pups. If I had room for a dog or two it would have to be a weimaraner and a black standard poodle as they remind me of oriental lilacs and blacks. Beautiful beautiful babies. Little Dot no. 9 is my favourite, what an adorable face, she is definitely tugging at my heart strings.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

i love all of them i want to keep all of them....

but no i have to dwindle it down to one

i have an idea as to the one i am thinking of keeping...but not 100% sure yet!!!

u can't see in the photos but couple of the pups have white flashes on their chests...

will add more piccys later...as for now i need a coffee.........


----------



## EmzieAngel

Ohh wow, 10, they are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Fleur

Congratulations on the birth of 10 healthy puppies. 
Hope mum and pups are all doing well.
Enjoy your coffee you desreve it.

RIP the little one you lost.

I'm not a breeder but I love following the threads in this section - so thank you for taking the time to post.


----------



## suzy93074

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> puppy number 9 tiny little girl.....
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...1710-2009-0925laikalabour20039lilacnwhite.jpg


Awww love girl no 9! sooooo cute!! wish I could have one!!


----------



## JANICE199

*Well done and congratulations on a stunning litter.I'm so sorry you lost puppy no.4. xxxxxxxx*


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Fleur said:


> Congratulations on the birth of 10 healthy puppies.
> Hope mum and pups are all doing well.
> Enjoy your coffee you desreve it.
> 
> RIP the little one you lost.
> 
> I'm not a breeder but I love following the threads in this section - so thank you for taking the time to post.


Think there are eight surviving Fleur, number 4 it is thought had died in the womb.
RIP little puppy
DT

Edited to add!!!! heck Fleur!! you are right, that was a suprise!!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

dt there were 8 pups till 10.40am this mornig!!!!!!

we had a little surprise wen out ploped number 9


----------



## crazycrest

Double trouble said:


> Think there are eight surviving Fleur, number 4 it is thought had died in the womb.
> RIP little puppy
> DT


LOL hey DT, 9 surviving pups, a surprise popped out at 10.40 this morning 
Well done Laika your babies are beautiful x


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> i love all of them i want to keep all of them....
> 
> but no i have to dwindle it down to one
> 
> i have an idea as to the one i am thinking of keeping...but not 100% sure yet!!!
> 
> u can't see in the photos but couple of the pups have white flashes on their chests...
> 
> will add more piccys later...as for now i need a coffee.........


How large are the flashes Nikki?? A small white area is permissable anyway. As the sire you used had no white am assuming that mums (Laika's)sire could have ?? Bet you are keeping the girl number 5.


----------



## nat1979

Well Done what a long night 

Love the pictures 

Hope mum and the 9 puppies are doing well

Sorry about pup 4 rip little man


----------



## leoti

Double trouble said:


> Maybe you could put a thread like this on Leoti,
> All the very best.


I just might do that DT then you can all follow a collie as well LOL


----------



## shihtzumum

Well Done Laika your babies are gorgeous. :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:

Well done Nikki you must be so proud. 

And well done Joshua, Top man you were a little star last night and to go to school this morning wow your a little star. :thumbup:


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> How large are the flashes Nikki?? A small white area is permissable anyway. As the sire you used had no white am assuming that mums (Laika's)sire could have ?? Bet you are keeping the girl number 5.


flashes are small and i like the flash...personal choice i spose??

am noto telling who im eyeing wanna see how we get on with next few weeks...it's so hard to chose they all have something nice about them...and it's as if number 9 was a sign??lol

she's rather noisy tho...
I will try n get pics of the flashes soon.....hehe *shouts*"JOSHUA"


----------



## mistymilo

leoti said:


> I just might do that DT then you can all follow a collie as well LOL


I think that is a brilliant idea 

Considering im a collie person! lol


----------



## Jayzee

Congrats, im delighted the rest of them made it ok, you and Joshua should be giving yourself big pats on the back, you both did brilliant and of course your friend helping. They are stunning. xxxx


----------



## canuckjill

they are beautiful. Congratulations to all of you. So there is 10 surviving pups right and one that passed. RIP #4.....Jill


----------



## gorgeous

ooohhhh Congratulations, them puppies are just gorgeous!!

look so healthy as well - can really see the shine on their coats - like new 5p pieces! I want one


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

canuckjill said:


> they are beautiful. Congratulations to all of you. So there is 10 surviving pups right and one that passed. RIP #4.....Jill


Thought there were nine surviving! think my brain has been fried!! watching this thread! you have a lot to answer to do you Nikki!!!
lol
DT


----------



## Jayzee

sorry nikki to gate crash your thread but could u guys check out mine, i need help, bambi in labour yoo hoo is the thread


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Jayzee said:


> sorry nikki to gate crash your thread but could u guys check out mine, i need help, bambi in labour yoo hoo is the thread


DD you around!!!! think you could be wanted!!!


----------



## Leah100

Congratulations! I love Weimies, they have a mind of their own and are so beautiful. Your new babies are absolutely beautiful, Laika has done you proud , sending all positive vibes that everything continues well for you.
Sweet dreams for the baby born sleeping.


----------



## Jayzee

Double trouble said:


> DD you around!!!! think you could be wanted!!!


Thanks DT but ive made my decision now.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Almost forgot to mention Nikki
I love the name GALLYOCEAN 
Didn't know if you knew, and I could be wrong but I think there is a lady close to you who has this name in her affix, Her name is Claire and she has some cracking boxers.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

had a good night with pups all feeding about every hour n half..all gaining weight nicely.

little girl has lost tho, so keeping close eye on her as she was the smallest to start with.....

am just wondering how often should i be weighing?? am going to go with daily!? just nice to know how everyone else does it.

Also Laika is really not interested in her food at all...all she has eaten is a small chunk of cheese...her fav treat...


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> Almost forgot to mention Nikki
> I love the name GALLYOCEAN
> Didn't know if you knew, and I could be wrong but I think there is a lady close to you who has this name in her affix, Her name is Claire and she has some cracking boxers.


It is Claires affix.......she is my best friend but i prefer weimaraners so RESULT weimaraners @Gallyocean..

she was my helping hand although i made a slight error in saying over 20 years exp...it was acyually 15...i forget as it just seems shes had them forever.....


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> It is Claires affix.......she is my best friend but i prefer weimaraners so RESULT weimaraners @Gallyocean..
> 
> she was my helping hand although i made a slight error in saying over 20 years exp...it was acyually 15...i forget as it just seems shes had them forever.....


Lovely name anyway,
It's not the same Claire that used to work in rescue before relocating is it Nikki?

DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> Lovely name anyway,
> It's not the same Claire that used to work in rescue before relocating is it Nikki?
> 
> DT


Hi no i don't think so...does she know you? claire woth the boxers??


----------



## Spaniel mad

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> had a good night with pups all feeding about every hour n half..all gaining weight nicely.
> 
> little girl has lost tho, so keeping close eye on her as she was the smallest to start with.....
> 
> am just wondering how often should i be weighing?? am going to go with daily!? just nice to know how everyone else does it.
> 
> Also Laika is really not interested in her food at all...all she has eaten is a small chunk of cheese...her fav treat...


We weigh ours every day til they are 2 weeks old, then every other day til 3 weeks old then once a week


----------



## Jayzee

Im weighing mines everyday, in the evening, same time as ive noticed that LEOs (my poorly ones) fluctuates during the day so ive chosen to weigh them at the same time everyday to be sure. xxxx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

right i have been playing with my new camera today and sorted out the settings...here is the results...more on my profile page...even more on my facebook page....................


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

My largest pup alongside my small pup...AKA , Homer and Arthur

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/...ms-puppies-picture21757-2009-0926pups0031.jpg


----------



## ninja

nice pic 

quick question though, what have you used on the pups to tell who is who?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Bar's open!!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ninja said:


> nice pic
> 
> quick question though, what have you used on the pups to tell who is who?


i have used soft wool.i did order some of those bands you can get online in many pllaces but they bit big for my pups and wanted to use something softer.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

and i saved this one to last as it gotta be my fave so far.....................


----------



## ninja

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> i have used soft wool.i did order some of those bands you can get online in many pllaces but they bit big for my pups and wanted to use something softer.


right ok, just wondered cos 1 looks to have its leg though it and some seem tight and some seem loose, although that may just be how it looks on pic


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> Bar's open!!!


Had to rep you for that Nikki!
NOW I have just one more question for you!!!
please scroll down

WHEN WILL MY ROOM BE READY
DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ninja said:


> right ok, just wondered cos 1 looks to have its leg though it and some seem tight and some seem loose, although that may just be how it looks on pic


yes i am changing them everday as it's soft wall so stretches easily although none are tight, well i hope not i can fit my fingers inbetween wool and pup( if that makes sense)?? but difficult to get just right wen they dont stay still...lol..., but i admit the blue one was bit too lose( have changed since pic as i noticed it then too!). 
any idea how i can get them on and tied by myself ???,it was easier wen i had a friend to help me the 1st time

thanks


----------



## shihtzumum

Oh my oh my they are just sooooo cute, they are stunning really cheere me up seeing them pics tonight after my misserable day.
if i was you i would not be able to take my eyes off them, they are so adorable


----------



## shihtzumum

oh and you know the bands you bought can you not cut them down to size, just a thought


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> oh and you know the bands you bought can you not cut them down to size, just a thought


i did think of that but they fasten either end...if u know wat i mean and they really wide so would need to cut them in at least half lengthways as well......

out of 9 pups i can distinguish 3 without bands already...so hopefully we wont have this prob for long anyway!

Especially as we have flashes on few of them..

will look again at those bands just in case.....

THANKYOU.XX


----------



## Guest

Yes i would cut the wool down also as it is not safe left how it is! Also a quick question sorry if im sounding stupied please do laugh if i am! but in the first picture are the puppies out-side? Ther gorgeous though arent they :001_wub: and my fav picture is the same as yours


----------



## shihtzumum

DD you did make me laugh at the way you put that, laugh if i`m been stupid lol but then i looked at the pic and can see why you asked, it does look like they are paving slabs in the background, i very much dout they are though


----------



## crazycrest

Blimey, even though they're on vetbed, tis a bit cold for pups to be outside right now, they are only hours old! Can see paving slabs underneath x


----------



## Guest

shihtzumum said:


> DD you did make me laugh at the way you put that, laugh if i`m been stupid lol but then i looked at the pic and can see why you asked, it does look like they are paving slabs in the background, i very much dout they are though


hehe! glad i made you laugh!  does read quite funny doesnt it! :lol:
I can see paving slabs and the shadow of a tree! mind i did have to look a few times! but im sure its out side!


----------



## wooliewoo

Bless they look all snuggley
We have used the bands before, we cut them in half length ways to make them skinny, overlap the band to fit and cut off the end (only 1 ends sticky and can be stuck anywhere on band)..................i know what i mean even if it sound double dutch:001_tt2:lol


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

the pic was outside, but they were outside for a couple of mins max, just for a pic ,as the sun shinning on their coats shows off their colours...there are several hot water bottles underneath the vet bed.

I am just cutting down those bands, and will add pics in a min wen they are on....


----------



## shihtzumum

oo can`t wait to see more piccys of them , i need my puppy fix for today


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> oo can`t wait to see more piccys of them , i need my puppy fix for today


OMG ... how weird is this I have just written on your thread at the same time you have written on mine........................

won't keep you long, just wriggling them into these bands!!!!!


----------



## shihtzumum

hows it going with bands, any luck


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

bands are on.....


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> bands are on.....


Thank you for yet another picture that has set me off again!
Feeling kind of broody here! Don't know if I like you after all

only joking they are cracking pups!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

It's exhausting being a puppy!!!!


----------



## 3 red dogs

Shall we just have 1/2 each DT?? 5 a piece?
They are so stunningly Gorgeous!!!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

3 red dogs said:


> Shall we just have 1/2 each DT?? 5 a piece?
> They are so stunningly Gorgeous!!!


I don't like sharing Red! but being as it's you i'll be generous! you can have one! I'll take the rest
lol
DT


----------



## 3 red dogs

Canny just have 1 DT, he'll think hes a misfit with our 3 red'uns, tell ya wat, i'll take 2, you can have the 8!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> I don't like sharing Red! but being as it's you i'll be generous! you can have one! I'll take the rest
> lol
> DT


hahaha u guys can i just say....I'm keeping one!!!!!

U can fight amongst yursleves for the rest...haha.( I wish i could keep them all!!!)


----------



## shihtzumum

aww thats my puppy fix for the day , they are so adorable , i want a cuddle, the bands look ok , you done a good job


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> aww thats my puppy fix for the day , they are so adorable , i want a cuddle, the bands look ok , you done a good job


thankyou.xxxx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

one more to keep you going!!










There are more on my profile page . Will do some more laters


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

3 red dogs said:


> Canny just have 1 DT, he'll think hes a misfit with our 3 red'uns, tell ya wat, i'll take 2, you can have the 8!!


Red!!! are you having problems with your fingers and thumbs today!! Ask Mrs red if you can borrow heres!
Coz me finks you cannot count


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

just took this shot of girl number three asleep as it shows her small white flash.........................she is cute isn't she!??


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

Please go away!

Nope only joking!!! yes she is adorable!!! and you have not replied to my question yet!!! When will my BED be ready!!
DT


----------



## Leah100

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> just took this shot of girl number three asleep as it shows her small white flash.........................she is cute isn't she!??


Little pink toes.... Want want!!!!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> Please go away!
> 
> Nope only joking!!! yes she is adorable!!! and you have not replied to my question yet!!! When will my BED be ready!!
> DT


U can have mine as im unable to leave my babies at all...


----------



## shihtzumum

They are all so adorable, however are you going to choose 1


----------



## Guest

There gorgeous!  and i was right about them being out side then!  Thought i was being silly! i wouldnt take them outside yet as there to young to regulate there own body temperture and theres no point in one getting ill for the sake of a picture! 

How ever keep the pictures coming because dam there stunning!


----------



## suzy93074

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> just took this shot of girl number three asleep as it shows her small white flash.........................she is cute isn't she!??


OMG!!! too cute for words!! xxx


----------



## Inca's Mum

They are absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub: Bet you're so proud!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Inca's Mum said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub: Bet you're so proud!


Yes I am Very proud......Can't you tell by the number of photo's ....., have added loads to facebook!


----------



## shihtzumum

Hi now you found me on facebook i thought i`d better remove my full name, so just editing this post


----------



## Luvdogs

They are absolutely gorgeous


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> My facebook name is Adele Savage if you want to add me nikki, from pontefract west yorks


Ok I will see if i can search for you...wats yur profile pic like???


----------



## shihtzumum

i got dark hair and glasses if that helps


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> i got dark hair and glasses if that helps


Well if you are the one i found i just sent you a message...If not...erm.................hahahahahaha...


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Luvdogs said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous


Thankyou..I am so very proud of my Laika.xxxxx


----------



## shihtzumum

You found me now i can also get my puppy fix on facebook


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

suzy93074 said:


> OMG!!! too cute for words!! xxx


Oh wow, arent they lovely, aw so small and look at how laid back she is to. absolutely gorgeous, I want them all.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh wow, arent they lovely, aw so small and look at how laid back she is to. absolutely gorgeous, I want them all.


You'll have to fight me first


----------



## shihtzumum

Double trouble said:


> You'll have to fight me first


now now girls no fighting, i`m sure there is plenty to go round


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

shihtzumum said:


> now now girls no fighting, i`m sure there is plenty to go round


I've already given Red one!! whatcha want blood! I aint giving no more away


----------



## shihtzumum

Greedy :001_tt2:


----------



## pkb1

Well done Claire and Laika.....bit dissapointed you didn't contact me though!
i might live in Cyprus now but i still get to hear about all my "babies".........
hope all continues well
Regards
Pauline
Laikas breeder
www.webs.com/weiambea


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

pkb1 said:


> Well done Claire and Laika.....bit dissapointed you didn't contact me though!
> i might live in Cyprus now but i still get to hear about all my "babies".........
> hope all continues well
> Regards
> Pauline
> Laikas breeder
> www.webs.com/weiambea


hey pauline!!

It's nikki...I own Laika, Claire keeps control of all registration details..etc...

if u p.m me ur email addy i will send u piccys and any thing of further intrest !!

Sorry I haven't intended to ignore you,

Nikki


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

pkb1 said:


> Well done Claire and Laika.....bit dissapointed you didn't contact me though!
> i might live in Cyprus now but i still get to hear about all my "babies".........
> hope all continues well
> Regards
> Pauline
> Laikas breeder
> www.webs.com/weiambea


Well hello, long time no hear! you still breading the grey ones! know you show other breeds but cannot remember which!

So who does Laika actually belong to ? Claire Ferguson (Gallyocean Boxers) or Nikki! And whose are the puppies?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Laika was bought for me by Claire as a foundation bitch,Laika lives with me and I am responsible for all her care..including vets bills!!

We are keeping Claire's affix and Claire keeps all the paperwork for Laika,The puppies are mine... we are keeping 1 for definate but maybe 2 ( as we have a large litter!) for showing in the future to see how we get on.

I hope this helps iron few things out??

any thing i missed?????
Nikki


----------



## Guest

Claire and Nikki are one in the same!??? Hence the affix! if not claire should have told the breeder that this bitch was no longer in her care! and that she was taking a litter from her! 
Nice to meet you Laikas breeder:-She is gorgeous! well done


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

What I cannot understand is if the affix Gallyocean is to be used, will this not be in Claires name? Or are the litter to be KC reg with the two of you as joint owners? and are you able to do this?


----------



## archiebaby

yes, there can be more than one owner registered


----------



## archiebaby

sorry, meant to say 2 or 3 names can be on the kc paperwork as registered owners


----------



## Guest

The pups will be registered to the person that holds the affix! so if the affix is in claires name then the pups will be in here name! but what i dont understand is why a litter is being registered in a breeders affix/name if its not her dog 
Unless there joint owners of the affix! but Nikki said she didnt have an affix so i guess there not joint.


----------



## archiebaby

DevilDogz said:


> The pups will be registered to the person that holds the affix! so if the affix is in claires name then the pups will be in here name! but what i dont understand is why a litter is being registered in a breeders affix/name if its not her dog


sorry, dont know about the affix, i would presume it would only be this persons then???


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Double trouble said:


> What I cannot understand is if the affix Gallyocean is to be used, will this not be in Claires name? Or are the litter to be KC reg with the two of you as joint owners? and are you able to do this?


The pups will be in Claires name


----------



## archiebaby

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> The pups will be in Claires name


sorted!!!!


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

archiebaby said:


> yes, there can be more than one owner registered


Yes. I was aware their could be joint owners on the KC reg! I am as it happens a joint owner of one of my dogs. What I was usnsure about was could additional owners be added to the KC affix. And to me a foundation bitch is the first bitch in the line - albeit we are talking a different breed now! but justs sounds odd imo.
DT


----------



## dog_biscuit

Additional names can be added to the KC affix for a fee.


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

dog_biscuit said:


> Additional names can be added to the KC affix for a fee.


Thank you for that, much appreciated. So the Gallyoean affix will apply to both Boxers & weimaraners then is that it?


----------



## shihtzumum

The breeder i got my last girl from told me she used to breed and show pugs, and now does shih tzus but still has same affix for both


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Gallyocean is the affix for both boxers and weims...


----------



## Guest

ahh! I see i thought just boxers hehe! as it says breeder of boxers owners of weims! and you did tell us at the start it was a affix of a breeder that breeds boxers only..

Any more pictures


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

haven't had a chance to upload todays hpoto shoot!!! hehe

but here is one I don't think i have posted yet!!!...


----------



## dog_biscuit

Very cute! Do you have homes for them yet?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

here is today's pics


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

here is our little Arthur alongside Polly, bless him


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx

Aww they are lovely, so cute too and look at the chubby one against the little one. i love these pics. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

here is pup 3..look at that little pink tongue....awww


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Aww they are lovely, so cute too and look at the chubby one against the little one. i love these pics. xxxxxxxxx


And that's not even my biggest one!!...lol

Polly is 1.4oz whilst Homer weighs in at 1.7oz!!!little Arthur is only 14oz..


----------



## shihtzumum

Aww they are gorgeous, how do you manage to get such lovely photos lucy will not let me take any, everytime i pick one up she looks at me as if to say "put her/him back" it was a nightmare trying to weigh them today


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

make room for me............


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

shihtzumum said:


> Aww they are gorgeous, how do you manage to get such lovely photos lucy will not let me take any, everytime i pick one up she looks at me as if to say "put her/him back" it was a nightmare trying to weigh them today


I take about 50/60 pics a day and just upload the decent ones!!...I try and take them whilst they are sleeping or feeding as I can zoom in and get a nice clear shot without it blurring...

hahaha weighing them is another game in itself!!!!!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

ok here it is a pic of the biggest..AKA "Homer" on the left, and littlest..AKA Arthur...hehehe shame it bit blurry but as u know they don't stop still for long!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jezzel

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> here is pup 3..look at that little pink tongue....awww


awww look at that little pink tongue :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

did you have to cut the id bands?


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Yes I cut them in half and then cut off about inch of the ends.

I didn't realise only one end stuck..


----------



## jezzel

i have the same band ready fro fristal but they looked big so thought i would check thanks for that note to self ..........dont cut of the sticky end lol


----------



## Guest

Can we have some more pictures please, or are you waiting for their eyes to opne? Won't be long now will it?


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

EXCUSE ME!! but can I have my weimy puppy fix PLEASE
Hope all is going well! expect they have their eyes open now!
lol
DT


----------



## Spaniel mad

Double trouble said:


> EXCUSE ME!! but can I have my weimy puppy fix PLEASE
> Hope all is going well! expect they have their eyes open now!
> lol
> DT


They do have their eyes open and they are gorgeous

LOL im friends with Nikki on Facebook so i still get a good fix lol


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Morning all,

Sorry there hasn't been any pics lately been bit busy haven't forgot about you!!!

Here is todays pics of my babies... this is the 2nd born male pup


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Sorry there hasn't been any pics lately been bit busy haven't forgot about you!!!
> 
> Here is todays pics of my babies... this is the 2nd born male pup


Bout bl**dy time
What kept ya?
And can we have some more please asks Ms Twist
lol
DT
They are seriously gorgous!! Have you choosen yours yet!!


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

Here is pup 3 a female ,


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> Here is pup 3 a female ,


Keep em coming

have to shoot now!! but shall check em the moment I return!!
Got a feeling thats the girl I fell for when she was first born!!!love
DT


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

and just look at the cute little face on this guy!! This is pup 7 a male who we nicknamed Arthur as he was soo tiny...he still is the smallest


----------



## suzy93074

Wow they are soooo cute!xx


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

So cute.


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

just had to show you this one.....

No i haven't chose yet but i do have one in mind and it's not the one i first thought i wanted...so there is time for me to change my mind again!?!?!?!?

this is a shot of little pup 10 who came along at 10;40 fri morning we call her Polly. She was first to open her eyes and this is one of those 1st pics on day 13 i think it was taken .....


----------



## gallyoceanweimaraner

No i just checked my facts she opened her eyes like this on day 11...fully opened by day 13 ...sorry


----------



## oldDoubletrouble

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> just had to show you this one.....
> 
> No i haven't chose yet but i do have one in mind and it's not the one i first thought i wanted...so there is time for me to change my mind again!?!?!?!?
> 
> this is a shot of little pup 10 who came along at 10;40 fri morning we call her Polly. She was first to open her eyes and this is one of those 1st pics on day 13 i think it was taken .....


And ole DT reckons this is the one that you are keeping!!!


----------



## canuckjill

Beautiful pups....Jill


----------



## DEL

gallyoceanweimaraner said:


> here is our little Arthur alongside Polly, bless him


'arthur' now named Dakota, is now a much loved huge bouncing boy..


----------



## Spaniel mad

DEL said:


> 'arthur' now named Dakota, is now a much loved huge bouncing boy..


Your not kidding about being big lol

He is lovely


----------



## Bearpaw

Great pic,a lovely gangley floppyeared pic,hehehe


edited to also say,those are beautiful pup pics xx


----------



## archielee

Aww so cute he is a big boy


----------



## alaun

He's lovely - just look at those feet.


----------

